# Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2007)

> Hallo Boardies,
> heute haben wir wieder einmal etwas erfreuliches zu vermelden:
> 
> Zur Markteinführung des neuen Berkley Gulp! Trout Forellenteig erhält jedes Anglerboardmitglied ein Glas kostenlos!!!
> ...



Hier ist Platz für Kommentare, Fragen etc.


----------



## bennie (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

und woher weiß der betreffende händler dass ich den gutschein schon eingelöst hab?


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> und woher weiß der betreffende händler dass ich den gutschein schon eingelöst hab?



... weil dein Name drauf steht...


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

...aber ich könnte doch zum nächsten Händler und da den nächsten abgeben, oder wie seh ich das?


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> ...aber ich könnte doch zum nächsten Händler und da den nächsten abgeben, oder wie seh ich das?



Jo, das kannst du machen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Mal abgreifen beim nächsten Tackledealerbesuch)

Für Barsche:
Klick>>

PS:
Ich kann nur schwarz - weiss drucken, Franz.
Macht das was??


----------



## Fischpaule (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Moin
Und was passiert dann mit meinen Daten die ich auf den Gutschein schreibe??????????
Ich habe keine Lust auf den ganzen Werbemüll in meiner Mailbox!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Muss ja keiner machen...
Was mit den Daten passiert, musst Du Deinen Händler und PureFishing fragen.
Das sind die, welche die Gutscheine in die Hände kriegen.


----------



## bennie (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Also kan man theoretisch 1 Glas pro Händler abstauben?? Verstehe das System nicht so ganz.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> Verstehe das System nicht so ganz.



Du druckst nen Gutschein aus - und löst ihn bei deinem Händler ein. 
Wenn du 20 Gutscheine ausdruckst und zu 20 verschiedenen Händlern gehst, kannst du im Prinzip auch 20 Gläser bekommen.

Ob sich das dann wenn man den Benzin und den Zeitaufwand rechnet wirklich lohnt sei mal dahingestellt.

@Thomas
Schwarz-Weiss geht!

Bezüglich der Daten: 
Die Daten kriegen ja nicht wir, sondern PureFishing bzw. die Händler. 
Ich habe aber bei PureFishing jetzt nochmal nachgefragt - und werde euch die genaue Antwort dann mitteilen.


----------



## gezz (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

werde das morgen mal testen. bin sehr gespannt...


----------



## Case (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ich geh zu meinem Händler ( ist auf der Liste ), hol mir ein Glas von dem Zeugs, welches ich zwar nicht brauche, aber umsonst ist, und lass noch 40 Euros für Kunstköder etc. liegen. Ist das selbe Spiel wie kürzlich mit Maden. 

1 Dose Maden.....1,25 Euros

3 Wobbler.........32,55 Euros


Case

Find ich aber trotzdem eine gute Aktion von Berkleys.


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Case schrieb:


> Ich geh zu meinem Händler ( ist auf der Liste ), hol mir ein Glas von dem Zeugs, welches ich zwar nicht brauche, aber umsonst ist, und lass noch 40 Euros für Kunstköder etc. liegen. Ist das selbe Spiel wie kürzlich mit Maden.
> 
> 1 Dose Maden.....1,25 Euros
> 
> ...


 

:q:q:q Angler sind doch alle Doof !!!!!!:q:q:q

Die Frauen lassen uns Sabbern, und wenn wir mal in son Mistverfluchten Laden stehen, Sabbern wir schon wieder....#q#q#q


----------



## xxcruiserxx (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

das is ne spitzenaktion!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh zu meinem Händler ( ist auf der Liste ), hol mir ein Glas von dem Zeugs, welches ich zwar nicht brauche, aber umsonst ist, und lass noch 40 Euros für Kunstköder etc. liegen. Ist das selbe Spiel wie kürzlich mit Maden.
> 
> 1 Dose Maden.....1,25 Euros
> 
> 3 Wobbler.........32,55 Euros



)))
Jaja, is immer das Gleiche mit uns Anglern......

Kein Wunder dass mit der Zeit die Ecke mit dem Anglergerät immer zu klein ist....

Ob das bei anderen Hobbies auch so (extrem) ist ??


----------



## heinzrch (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

gebt halt einfach die Adresse von eurem Lieblingsnachbarn an....


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ich hab den Teig schon seit 2 Wochen und auch mal getestet.

Durch die recht großen Gulp-Stücke, die sich beim Schleppen als Duftspur aus dem Teig lösen, und die sehr weiche Konsistenz ist bei handgeformten Blättchen sehr schnell ein ausfransen der Ränder festzustellen. Auch hält der Teig nicht so gut am Haken wie z. B. Fish Scale oder Trout Pellet. 

Wenn man jedoch einen Teigformer benutzt bekommt man automatisch Blättchen mit dickeren Rändern und, anscheinend durch die höhere Verdichtung beim Zusammenpressen, hält der Teig besser am Haken als bei handgeformten Blättchen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



heinzrch schrieb:


> gebt halt einfach die Adresse von eurem Lieblingsnachbarn an....




:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> gebt halt einfach die Adresse von eurem Lieblingsnachbarn an....


dann passiert auch nix... 

Ich hab mittlerweile von PureFishing ne Antwort bekommen und es ist so wie ich es mir bereits dachte:

Im Prinzip ist die Angabe der Daten nur eine zusätzliche "Hemschwelle" um die Händler davon abzuhalten die Gutscheine selbst einzutauschen.


----------



## Fischpaule (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

@Franz_16
Na das ist doch mal ne positive Aussage...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

find ich ne super Aktion#6

Weiter so#6#6


----------



## EmsLiga (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

jup für Forellenpuff Angler ne super Aktion 
aber die kann doch sehr teuer werden denn jeder x-beliebige kann sich den Gutschein ausdrucken wenn der Link bekannt ist :q
Nix nur für AB Member 
Petri und Kapitale
Robert


----------



## RELLENJÄGER (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

SAUBERE AKTION :vik:!!!
HOFFENTLICH HABEN DIE LÄDEN AUCH GENUG FÜR UNS DA !!!


----------



## Raubfish-Ud (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

is mir zu weit bis zum nächsten eingetragenen Händler


----------



## Gufi Angler (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hi an alle Boardies, ich hab da ein problem ich klicke es zum drucken aus. und dan steht da "Name der Ausgabedatei" dan schreib ich dort gutschein hinein und nichts passiert woran liegt das?|kopfkrat


----------



## käptn iglo (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

kann das den gutschein nicht auf der pdf seite öffnen. hab ihn jetzt so kopiert und gedruckt werds so versuchen nur mal die frage warum das net klappt, liegts an firefox?


----------



## Cloud (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



käptn iglo schrieb:


> liegts an firefox?



nein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Müsst Ihr warten bis Franzl wieder online ist, der sollte da helfen können.


----------



## daKorby (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

find ich mal ne geile aktion von euch !!! 

Grüße aus Bayern 

Korby


----------



## Lachsy (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

mit dem firefox geht alles, und öffnen der PDF hängt am acrobat reader  musste im firefox mal schaun unter downloadaktionen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> find ich mal ne geile aktion von euch !!!



Von PureFishing/Berkley.
Wir sorgen ja nur dafür, dass Ihrs mitkriegt ))


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Danke Laxy!!!!


----------



## mowerpac (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Zu den Druckproblemen : 
Du möchtest doch nicht in eine Datei ausgeben ("Name der Ausgabedatei") sondern den Auftrag an deinen Drucker schicken.
Falls dieser konfiguriert ist und als Standartdrucker arbeitet, den Gutschein einfach mal auf dem Rechner sichern (rechtsklick /sichern als) mit Acrobat Reader öffnen, Drucken, deinen Drucker auswählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Auch Dir danke!
Immer gut wenn ein paar Leute unterwegs sind, die auch was von Computern verstehen (im Gegensatz z.B. von mir )


----------



## Sandman (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo, nicht schlecht die Aktion!
Aaabeeer muss denn das sein, das unsere Drucker und Umwelt so unnötig belastet werden? Also ne noch bessere Aktion wäre es den Gutschein weniger Tinten od. Toneraufwendig zu gestalten, das könnte man ja immer noch nachholen (einfach die Farbfüllungen herausnehmen!).

Und noch ne Fräge hätt ich, wat passiert denn wenn der Händler das Zeugs nicht mehr vorrätig hät, dann war Man wohl umsonst da oder wie?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Sandman schrieb:


> Hallo, nicht schlecht die Aktion!
> Aaabeeer muss denn das sein, das unsere Drucker und Umwelt so unnötig belastet werden? Also ne noch bessere Aktion wäre es den Gutschein weniger Tinten od. Toneraufwendig zu gestalten, das könnte man ja immer noch nachholen (einfach die Farbfüllungen herausnehmen!).
> ?


 
Na Du hast vieleicht Sorgen#q


----------



## Lachsy (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Sandman schrieb:


> Hallo, nicht schlecht die Aktion!
> Aaabeeer muss denn das sein, das unsere Drucker und Umwelt so unnötig belastet werden? Also ne noch bessere Aktion wäre es den Gutschein weniger Tinten od. Toneraufwendig zu gestalten, das könnte man ja immer noch nachholen (einfach die Farbfüllungen herausnehmen!).



Man kann auch eulen nach Athen tragen.
Heutzutage kann man auch drucker einstellen, das sowas nicht in optimaler qualtiät rauskommt.
ob änder dir das bild ab in Grauton.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## schumi112 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Schade kein Händler in meiner Nähe.

Gruß schumi


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Nur keine Hektik mit dem Drucken, die Gutscheine gibt es auch in der AW und anderen Fachzeitschriften zum Ausschneiden.


----------



## Fxxziexxr (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

@Thomas9904

Klasse Idee und Super Aktion, die Ihr da eingefädelt habt.#r Hat auch so einen gewissen Wiederholfaktor. Mann müßte andere Hersteller mal darauf hinweisen, welch genialen Werbefaktor so eine Aktion hier im Board hat #6

@sandman

Wie Lachsy schon sagte, druck´s schwarz/weiß und Du bist all Deine Umweltsorgen los :m

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Sandman schrieb:


> Hallo, nicht schlecht die Aktion!
> Aaabeeer muss denn das sein, das unsere Drucker und Umwelt so unnötig belastet werden? Also ne noch bessere Aktion wäre es den Gutschein weniger Tinten od. Toneraufwendig zu gestalten, das könnte man ja immer noch nachholen (einfach die Farbfüllungen herausnehmen!).
> 
> Und noch ne Fräge hätt ich, wat passiert denn wenn der Händler das Zeugs nicht mehr vorrätig hät, dann war Man wohl umsonst da oder wie?


 

1.) Du bist gut !!!!!..........Ich hoffe du bist kein Angler....:q:q
2.) Umsonst nicht !!! Denn dein Händler hat noch 1000 andere Sachen die du Kaufen kannst...#h#h


----------



## Sandman (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Na ja, man kann dies oder das... oder auch nicht.
Und wer immer gleich#q:q, der wird wohl dementsprechen schnell weich im oder an diesem Körperteil. Wem also seine Unkosten und seine Umwelt egal sind der, der holt sich also dieses super geile Angebot... koste es was wolle!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Sandman schrieb:


> Na ja, man kann dies oder das... oder auch nicht.
> Und wer immer gleich#q:q, der wird wohl dementsprechen schnell weich im oder an diesem Körperteil. Wem also seine Unkosten und seine Umwelt egal sind der, der holt sich also dieses super geile Angebot... koste es was wolle!!!|kopfkrat


 

Genau deiner Meinung bin ich auch !!!! 

Koste es 10€ und ich bekomme dafür ein Glas für 4,99€ mit Inhalt.#h

In übrigen habe ich heute 90€ für eine OP meines Meerschweinchens bezahlt.......Und es ist tot zu mir zurück gekommen !!!!

Ich hoffe du bist noch lange da, denn ich freue mich schon auf deine Postes.


----------



## fly_fish07 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo Petrifreunde 
 Ist ja eine Erfreuliche Nachricht nun mal ne Frage kann ich den Gutschein auch in der Schweiz einlösen ?  Allezeit Petri heil


----------



## Crawler (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Fisherman´s Partner FP-Angler-Fachmarkt GmbH          Simmeringer-Hauptstr. 501          Wien          A - 1110          0043/(0)1/5263832                Fisherman´s Partner Inh. Gerhard Müllner          Unteregging 11          Kemmelbach          A - 3373          0043/(0)7412/540208                Angelsport Fleck          Greiner Str. 6          Kremsmünster          A - 4550          0043/(0)7583/6103                Fisherman´s Partner P+G Angler-Fachmarkt GmbH          SCHMIEDKREUZSTR.6          SALZBURG          A - 5020          0043/(0)662/423332                A. GANAHL GesmbH & Co          GARTENSTR. 15          BLUDENZ          A - 6700          0043/(0)5552/62158


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Steht ein Schweizer Händler auf der Liste? Wenn ja, dann ja, wenn nicht, dann musst Du Dich auf den Weg zu uns machen und schätzungsweise 30 € an Spritkosten investieren um ein 5 € Glas gratis zu bekommen |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Crawler schrieb:


> Fisherman´s Partner FP-Angler-Fachmarkt GmbH Simmeringer-Hauptstr. 501 Wien A - 1110 0043/(0)1/5263832 Fisherman´s Partner Inh. Gerhard Müllner Unteregging 11 Kemmelbach A - 3373 0043/(0)7412/540208 Angelsport Fleck Greiner Str. 6 Kremsmünster A - 4550 0043/(0)7583/6103 Fisherman´s Partner P+G Angler-Fachmarkt GmbH SCHMIEDKREUZSTR.6 SALZBURG A - 5020 0043/(0)662/423332 A. GANAHL GesmbH & Co GARTENSTR. 15 BLUDENZ A - 6700 0043/(0)5552/62158


 

Klasse !!!!

So habe ich das gerne......:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## ScorcherOne (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Die Sorte des teiges kann man sich aber schon selber aussuchen, oder?


----------



## andre23 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

...oder nehmen was uebrig bleibt:m


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> @Thomas9904
> 
> Klasse Idee und Super Aktion, die Ihr da eingefädelt habt.#r Hat auch so einen gewissen Wiederholfaktor. Mann müßte andere Hersteller mal darauf hinweisen, welch genialen Werbefaktor so eine Aktion hier im Board hat #6
> 
> ...



Die Sache ist ganz einfach: Wenn viele viele Boardies den Händlern (*mit dem ausgedruckten Gutscheinen mit dem AB-Logo drauf*  ) die Türen einrennen und das Zeug abholen ist es sehr gut möglich dass wir wieder einmal sowas machen können. 

Daher solltet ihr das nicht machen:


			
				Ulli3d schrieb:
			
		

> Nur keine Hektik mit dem Drucken, die Gutscheine gibt es auch in der AW und anderen Fachzeitschriften zum Ausschneiden.



ist nämlich wenig förderlich für zukünftige Aktionen - logisch oder?  




			
				EmsLiga schrieb:
			
		

> aber die kann doch sehr teuer werden denn jeder x-beliebige kann sich den Gutschein ausdrucken wenn der Link bekannt ist




Wenn jemand den Link weiterschickt - kann man nix dagegen machen... aber genausogut könnte ja auch jemand den Gutschein 2x ausdrucken und seinem Kumpel geben - käme aufs Gleiche raus


----------



## Rocky71 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Finde die Aktion klasse!

Sollten sich andere Händler mal nen Beispiel nehmen!


----------



## henningcl (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Sandman schrieb:


> Hallo, nicht schlecht die Aktion!
> Aaabeeer muss denn das sein, das unsere Drucker und Umwelt so unnötig belastet werden? Also ne noch bessere Aktion wäre es den Gutschein weniger Tinten od. Toneraufwendig zu gestalten, das könnte man ja immer noch nachholen (einfach die Farbfüllungen herausnehmen!).
> 
> Und noch ne Fräge hätt ich, wat passiert denn wenn der Händler das Zeugs nicht mehr vorrätig hät, dann war Man wohl umsonst da oder wie?




dann lad den gutschein doch auf deine digicam und unterschreib einfach auf dem display |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:, aber vergiss nich das tippex mfalls du dich verschrieben hast:c:c:c:c:c

grüsse an die ökofront


----------



## Onkel Martin (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo!
Ich finde die Aktion gut!
Hoffentlich ist jeder so fair und löst nur einen Gutschein ein!
Denn nur so machen diese Aktionen Sinn!

PS: alles was ich selber denk und tu,
      trau ich auch nem anderen zu!!


----------



## skotty (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo Freunde,

war soeben beim Fishermans Partner in DD und war tatsächlich der erste mit dem Gutschein.

Er war sehr erstaunt das man den Gutschein einfach ausdrucken kann und das wenn man will auch 100 mal die dinger haben ja keine nummer oder ähnliches.

Ich bitte euch also wenn Ihr einlöst dann wirklich nur einen jeder laden muß die Ware selbst bezahlen ist also keine geschenkaktion von der Herstellerfirma denkt daran wer mehr als nur einen schein keinlöst schadet dem Geschäft und riskiert in zukunft weit zu fahren für ne dose maden oder würmer u.a. Angelzeugs.

In diesem sinne ein schönes WE und gute fänge.
Sascha aus Dresden


----------



## Cloud (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



skotty schrieb:


> Ich bitte euch also wenn Ihr einlöst dann wirklich nur einen jeder laden muß die Ware selbst bezahlen



Wer sagt denn sowas? |krach: #t


----------



## bangBoomBong (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



skotty schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> ... jeder laden muß die Ware selbst bezahlen ist also keine geschenkaktion von der Herstellerfirma...
> Sascha aus Dresden



Und das hast du dem Händler gelaubt? |kopfkrat Der nutzt die Aktion wohl für eigene PR-Arbeit, wenn die Kunden denken der Wohltäter der kleine Anglelladen...
Als wenn 200 Einzelhändler in Deutschland die Werbeaktion finanzieren.

Der Hersteller wird unsere Adressen garantiert für seine Zwecke nutzen, dann muss er sie nicht bei Adresshändlern kaufen. 

Der Händler drückt dem Gutschein seinen Stempel drauf und bekommt die Kohle von seinem Lieferanten / Grossisten oder der Hersteller direkt zurück.

:vik:
Petri...der Tobi


----------



## Blumhardt (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

toll, in meiner Nähe gibt es keine Händler bei dem ich den Gutschein einlösen kann.


----------



## Forellenteichangler (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



bangBoomBong schrieb:


> Und das hast du dem Händler gelaubt? |kopfkrat Der nutzt die Aktion wohl für eigene PR-Arbeit, wenn die Kunden denken der Wohltäter der kleine Anglelladen...
> Als wenn 200 Einzelhändler in Deutschland die Werbeaktion finanzieren.
> 
> Der Hersteller wird unsere Adressen garantiert für seine Zwecke nutzen, dann muss er sie nicht bei Adresshändlern kaufen.
> ...



Ich kann dich beruhigen - für jeden teilnehmenden Händler bedeutet diese Aktion eine 4-stellige Investition....
Wenn die Aktion umsonst wäre, würden da wohl auch ein paar Händler mehr auf der Liste stehen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> Ich bitte euch also wenn Ihr einlöst dann wirklich nur einen jeder laden muß die Ware selbst bezahlen ist also keine geschenkaktion von der Herstellerfirma


Fakten:
Als ich mit Franz in Gelnhausen war um die Sache abzusprechen, waren die Aussagen dazu von Herrn Stahlberg und Herrn Purkhardt in unseren Augen eigentlich klar:
Die Händler liefern die Gutscheine ab und bekommen diese verrechnet.

Sonst würde das ja auch kein Angelgerätehändler machen (die Aktion läuft ja auch noch in zwei Zeitschriften).

Ich werde das aber am Montag das nochmal explizit bei PureFishing abklären.

Ob und in wie weit sich da die Händler darüberhinaus an der Aktion beteiligen mussten, weiss ich nicht, werde das aber auch versuchen abzuklären.

Davon ab:
Interessant was Ihr Euch in "Geiz ist geil" - Zeiten, wo sonst jeder mitnimmt was er kriegen kann, für Gedanken macht.
Das lässt hoffen für die (rührigen) Fachhändler.....


----------



## Forellenteichangler (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakten:
> Als ich mit Franz in Gelnhausen war um die Sache abzusprechen, waren die Aussagen dazu von Herrn Stahlberg und Herrn Purkhardt in unseren Augen eigentlich klar:
> Die Händler liefern die Gutscheine ab und bekommen diese verrechnet.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, ich kann da als teilnehmender Händler schon ein wenig aufklären:
Für die Teilnahme an der Aktion mußte man ein entsprechendes großes Paket von dem Teig abnehmen und sich zusätzlich an den Anzeigekosten für die Nennung im Blinker, in der Angelwoche und hier im Board beteiligen. Für die Werbekosten bekommt man allerdings im Gegenzug einige Kartons Teig ohne Berechnung, wodurch sie geringer sind, als eine Anzeige im Wochenblatt vor Ort.
Fakt ist aber, daß jeder Händler erst einmal den Teig kaufen muß. Für die eingelösten Gutscheine bekommt er nur neuen Teig geliefert. 
So gesehen ist die Aussage des Händlers in DD nicht falsch : Den Teig, den es für den Gutschein gibt, hat jeder Händler vorfinanziert.
D.h., wenn kein Mensch diesen Teig kaufen würde, sondern jeder nur mit Gutscheinen in den Laden kommen würde, hätte im worst case jeder Händler zum Schluß Teig im 4-stelligen Euro-Bereich (Netto-Einkaufspreis) im Regal liegen, ohne auch nur einen Cent daran verdient zu haben.
Also bitte keinen kostenlosen Teig hamstern, wenn auch in Zukunft solche Gutschein-Aktionen realisierbar sein sollen.

Gruß 
  Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> Für die Werbekosten bekommt man allerdings im Gegenzug einige Kartons Teig ohne Berechnung,


Wusste ich nicht, je nach Wert dürfte das dann ja null auf null aufgehen??



> Für die eingelösten Gutscheine bekommt er nur neuen Teig geliefert.


Das war ja auch genau die Aussage, die wir hatten (was sollte es sonst geben?).



> D.h., wenn kein Mensch diesen Teig kaufen würde, sondern jeder nur mit Gutscheinen in den Laden kommen würde, hätte im worst case jeder Händler zum Schluß Teig im 4-stelligen Euro-Bereich (Netto-Einkaufspreis) im Regal liegen, ohne auch nur einen Cent daran verdient zu haben.


Naja, Werbekosten durch Gratisteig (teil)gegenfinanziert, für die Gutscheine gibts wieder den ausgebenen Teig zurück, der Rest ist doch normales Händlerleben:
Einkaufen um verkaufen zu können....

Da wurden wohl die Händler bei der angegebenen möglichen 4 - stelligen Verlustsumme zur palettenweise Abnahme "verpflichtet" ?
))))

Davon ab werden da wohl eh nur Händler mitmachen, die sich auch was von der Aktion versprechen............ 

Nochmal:
Ich werde das nächste Woche abklären.


----------



## Forellenteichangler (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Zitat:
Für die Werbekosten bekommt man allerdings im Gegenzug einige Kartons Teig ohne Berechnung,  

Wusste ich nicht, je nach Wert dürfte das dann ja null auf null aufgehen??

*Ist zwar günstig aber nicht umsonst.*

Zitat:
Für die eingelösten Gutscheine bekommt er nur neuen Teig geliefert.  

Das war ja auch genau die Aussage, die wir hatten (was sollte es sonst geben?).
*Eine generelle Wertgutschrift wäre interessanter gewesen.*

Zitat:
D.h., wenn kein Mensch diesen Teig kaufen würde, sondern jeder nur mit Gutscheinen in den Laden kommen würde, hätte im worst case jeder Händler zum Schluß Teig im 4-stelligen Euro-Bereich (Netto-Einkaufspreis) im Regal liegen, ohne auch nur einen Cent daran verdient zu haben.  

Naja, Werbekosten durch Gratisteig (teil)gegenfinanziert, für die Gutscheine gibts wieder den ausgebenen Teig zurück, der Rest ist doch normales Händlerleben:
Einkaufen um verkaufen zu können....

*Richtig erkannt: Verkaufen bestimmt das Händlerleben. Ware die im Regal liegen bleibt ist totes Kapital. Und wenn es bestimmte Ware "auf Gutschein" gibt, dürfte es nachvollziehbar sein, daß diese sich eine zeitlang nicht besonders verkauft. *

Gruß 
  Thomas


----------



## Case (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Case schrieb:


> Ich geh zu meinem Händler ( ist auf der Liste ), hol mir ein Glas von dem Zeugs, welches ich zwar nicht brauche, aber umsonst ist, und lass noch 40 Euros für Kunstköder etc. liegen.




Und da kommt das wieder in's Spiel. 
Kein Mensch geht zu seinem Händler, greift den Teig ab, und verschwindet wieder. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Angelgerätehändler meines Vertrauens zusätzlich zu dieser Aktion noch jede Menge Sonderangeote, Rabatte und Sonstwas bietet, und sich die Geschichte für ihn rechnet. Sonst täte er das nicht.

Case


----------



## Forellenteichangler (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Case schrieb:


> Und da kommt das wieder in's Spiel.
> Kein Mensch geht zu seinem Händler, greift den Teig ab, und verschwindet wieder.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Angelgerätehändler meines Vertrauens zusätzlich zu dieser Aktion noch jede Menge Sonderangeote, Rabatte und Sonstwas bietet, und sich die Geschichte für ihn rechnet. Sonst täte er das nicht.
> 
> Case



Da muß ich dich enttäuschen: Letztes Jahr hatte ich zu meiner Ladeneröffnung an diversen Teichanlagen Gutscheine für ein Glas kostenlosen Teig verteilt gehabt. Es sind wirklich welche nur wegem dem Glas Teig für 2,25 Euro gekommen.
Unter dem Strich rechnet sich aber so eine Aktion schon: Einige dieser Gutscheinkunden sind inzwischen Stammkunden.


----------



## Case (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Forellenteichangler schrieb:


> Unter dem Strich rechnet sich aber so eine Aktion schon: Einige dieser Gutscheinkunden sind inzwischen Stammkunden.



Siehste...
Ich verschieb meinen Besuch beim Händler schon 'ne Weile. So dringend sind die Sachen die ich brauche nun auch wieder nicht. Aber vielleicht treibt mich dieses Glas Teig, das ich umsonst kriege, doch früher als geplant dorthin.:q:q:q

Case


----------



## Fxxziexxr (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Angelgerätehändler meines Vertrauens zusätzlich zu dieser Aktion noch jede Menge Sonderangeote, Rabatte und Sonstwas bietet, und sich die Geschichte für ihn rechnet. Sonst täte er das nicht.



Moin Case,

da kann ich Dir nur vollstens zustimmen.
Die meisten kleinen Angelgerätedealer sind selbstständige
Einzelhändler, die schauen müssen, wo sie bleiben.
So´ne Aktion läuft bei denen unter Marketingaktion für den eigenen kleinen Laden. Und nicht ein einziger kleiner "Dealer" macht sowas, ohne dass dabei kurz- oder mittelfristig was für
ihn dabei rausspringt. Entweder, dass der Kunde gleich noch was dazu kauft, oder dass er durch so´ne Aktion hofft, Neukunden in seinen Laden zu bekommen.
#dEs kann eigentlich kein halbwegs normal denkender Angler so blauäugig sein und denken, sein Gerätedealer macht sowas nur zum allgemeinen Wohl der Anglergemeinde.#d

In diesem Sinne braucht ihr keine Angst davor zu haben, dass Euer Gerätedealer den Laden schließen muß, nur weil ihr für eure 2 Nachbarn auch einen Gutschein einlöst.

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Forellenteichangler (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne braucht ihr keine Angst davor zu haben, dass Euer Gerätedealer den Laden schließen muß, nur weil ihr für eure 2 Nachbarn auch einen Gutschein einlöst.
> 
> Greets
> Fozzie



Das natürlich nicht, aber wenn der Teig sich nicht mittelfristig verkauft, weil sich die Angler vor Ort durch die Gutscheine "eingedeckt" haben, wird sich so mancher Händler bei zukünftigen Gutscheinaktionen gründlichst überlegen, ob es sich für ihn rechnet. Es werden dann höchstwahrscheinlich noch mehr Angler keinen Händler vor Ort haben, der solche Gutscheine annimmt.
Gruß
  Thomas


----------



## Ascanius (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Mhmm ich hätte vll mal hier eher schauen sollen, bzw in meinen mails, hab mir gestern son glas zum testen gekauft 

Aber da werde ich montag mal zum händler fahren und noch ne zweite farbe hinzu holen  

also ich muss sagen, mir als jmd. der gerne mal zum forellenpuff fährt echt ne super aktion!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> Das natürlich nicht, aber wenn der Teig sich nicht mittelfristig verkauft, weil sich die Angler vor Ort durch die Gutscheine "eingedeckt" haben, wird sich so mancher Händler bei zukünftigen Gutscheinaktionen gründlichst überlegen, ob es sich für ihn rechnet.


Hat er (hoffentlich) doch schon vorher getan (gründlich überlegt, meine ich) )

Ich würde z. B. keinem Händler raten da mitzumachen, der nicht mindestens einen Forellensee in der Nähe hat.

Denn so 150.000 Gutscheine in den Zeitschriften und ca. 35.000 vom Anglerboard (zum einfacheren rechnen nehmen wir fürs AB 50.000) ergeben ja mal locker ca. 1.000 Gläser pro mitmachendem Händler.

Also mindestens 300 Kunden (wenn jeder die zwei Zeitschriften hat und im Anglerboard registriert ist), eher aber mehr.

Wenn ein Händler da nix draus machen kann.........................


----------



## RELLENJÄGER (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo Nochmal Liebe Anglerfreunde , Heute War Berkley Gulp Gratis Tag !!!........ich Habe Mir 2 Flaschen Geholt ,
Eine Mit Dem Anglerboard-schein Und Eine Flasche Mit Dem Gratis Coupon Aus Der Neuen Blinker Zeitschrift ,
Fazit: Mit Dem Angelboard-schein Wusste Am Anfang Keine Sau Im Laden Damit Was Anzufangen , Bis Der Chef Persöhnlich Kam Und Den Deal Perfekt Machte Mit Der Bemerkung " Hoffentlich Gibt Es Nicht Einige Schwaze Schafe Die Diese Aktion Ausnutzen Und 100 Kopien Von Dieser Pdf Datei Machen Und Plötzlich Freunde + Familie Täglich Mit So Einem Schein Bei Ihm Vorbeikomme ".............mit Dem Blinker-coupon Habe Er überhaupt Keine Probleme , Die Habe Er Schon Mehrmal Heute Reinbekommen......den Blinker Coupon Habe Ich übrigens Ganz Easy Beim Nächsten Angelladen Losbekommen..!!!.............gruss Euer Rellenjäger


----------



## Reisender (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



RELLENJÄGER schrieb:


> Hallo Nochmal Liebe Anglerfreunde , Heute War Berkley Gulp Gratis Tag !!!........ich Habe Mir 2 Flaschen Geholt ,


 

@Rallenjäger

Das war eine Kneipe !!!! Die Freibier ausgegeben haben......|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## RELLENJÄGER (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Achso , Deshalb Hat Sich Der Mann An Der Theke So Angestellt !!!#6.............rellenjäger


----------



## RELLENJÄGER (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

AN REISENDER : WENN DU KEINE ZEIT ZUM ANGELN HAST ,

DANN KANNST DU BERKLEY GULP AUCH PRIMA ALS KAUGUMMI ERSATZ BENUTZEN !!!:vik:


----------



## xBerndx (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder dass mit der Zeit die Ecke mit dem Anglergerät immer zu klein ist....


 
Vielleicht solltest Du mehr Spinnfischen gehen - dann wird die Ecke auch wieder geräumiger.:q
Was ich so alles im Wasser lasse#d


----------



## Reisender (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



RELLENJÄGER schrieb:


> AN REISENDER : WENN DU KEINE ZEIT ZUM ANGELN HAST ,
> 
> DANN KANNST DU BERKLEY GULP AUCH PRIMA ALS KAUGUMMI ERSATZ BENUTZEN !!!:vik:


 
Man/n hat auch schon zu mir gesagt das Knicklichter super schmecken !!!! Nur hat mir keiner gesagt das ich dann die ganze Nacht Leuchte wie ein Glühwurm......:q:q:q:q

Aber mal unter uns !!! Wenn es Gummibären gibt, die schmecken, warum soll ich Gulp an den Haken tun ????? Hier mal einen Link, ich hoffe der funzt:  http://www.kutterboard.de/showthread.php?t=764


----------



## bangBoomBong (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

@Forellenteichangler:
Für dich wird sich das schon deshalb lohnen, weil ich in deinen Laden kommen werde und noch nie bei dir war...sei nett zu mir, sonst nimm ich nur den Teig ;-)


----------



## Reisender (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



bangBoomBong schrieb:


> @Forellenteichangler:
> Für dich wird sich das schon deshalb lohnen, weil ich in deinen Laden kommen werde und noch nie bei dir war...sei nett zu mir, sonst nimm ich nur den Teig ;-)


 

Dann setze mal ein Bild von dir ein, damit er weiß das er die Maden in deinen Wagen heimlich aussetzen kann.....:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Forellenteichangler (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Reisender schrieb:


> Dann setze mal ein Bild von dir ein, damit er weiß das er die Maden in deinen Wagen heimlich aussetzen kann.....:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



Ein Glas frische Buttermilch in die Lüftung ist viel witziger - meinte zumindest mal ein Vertreter zu mir....


----------



## ESOX61 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ich wollte den Gutschein runterladen aber Windows die Seite
nicht erkannt!Hatte noch einer das Peroblem?


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Also ich kenne dieses Gulp auch nur vom Namen und hätte dieses auch mal gerne am Forellensee getestet,aber mein Händler wußte davon nichts #c


----------



## Ascanius (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

steht dein händler denn in der liste andreas? wenn ja kann da ja irgentwie was net stimmen und ich würde ihm mal die liste ausdrucken und zeigen und fragen was da irgentwo schief gelaufen ist


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

schöne Aktion auf jeden Fall finde ich ! :m


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Natürlich steht der in der Liste. 
Egal bleibe ich halt beim Berkley :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Schick mir bitte mal ne PN, welcher Händler das ist, ich kümmer mich drum.


----------



## Ascanius (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Gulp ist auch von Berkley


----------



## Reisender (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Forellenteichangler schrieb:


> Ein Glas frische Buttermilch in die Lüftung ist viel witziger - meinte zumindest mal ein Vertreter zu mir....


 

Na der sollte es wissen.....:m:m:m Denn wer hässlich ist, der hat auch keine Chance Freibier zu bekommen......Buttermilch macht schön...#6#6#6


----------



## Forellenteichangler (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Kleine Info: Die Händler-Listung beim Anglerboard war optional - es kann durchaus sein, daß euer Händler, der nicht in der Liste beim Anglerboard gelistet ist, sich trotzdem an der Gutschein-Aktion beteiligt. 
Es standen nämlich 6 Varianten zur Auswahl: 
1. Nennung in der Angelwoche
2. Nennung in der Angelwoche und im Newsletter vom Anglerboard
3. Nennung im Blinker
4. Nennung im Blinker und im Newsletter vom Anglerboard
5. Nennung im Blinker und in der Angelwoche
6. Nennung im Blinker, in der Angelwoche und im Newsletter vom Anglerboard

btw: Offizieller Start der Gutschein-Aktion ist laut meiner Unterlagen von Purefishing der 20. Juni - vielleicht sind auch deswegen noch nicht alle Mitarbeiter in den teilnehmenden Geschäften darüber informiert.
Fakt ist nämlich auch, daß aktuell noch nicht jeder Händler alle Farben im Laden hat. Mir wurde beispielsweise am letzten Donnerstag von Purefishing zugesichert, daß ich bis zum offiziellen Start der Aktion die noch fehlenden Farben bekomme.


----------



## bangBoomBong (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

@Reisender
Foto ist schlecht, aber der Forellenteichangler wird mich erkennen, ich bin der kleine Mann ohne Haare der vor seinem Laden kopierte Gutscheine verteilt:q:m


----------



## pöp (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

h, wollte fragen, ob man den Teig gleich mitbekommt oder ob man den geliefert bekommt


----------



## Forellenteichangler (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



pöp schrieb:


> h, wollte fragen, ob man den Teig gleich mitbekommt oder ob man den geliefert bekommt


Die teilnehmenden Händler sollten den Teig direkt zur Mitnahme im Laden haben, wenn sie nicht gerade unmittelbar zuvor "geplündert" worden waren.


----------



## andyleverkusen (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ich habe meinen Gutschein gestern bei Moritz in Wesel eingelöst.
Bevor jetzt fragen kommen von wegen "warum fährst Du dafür bis nach Wesel" - War sowieso in Kamp-Lintfort (Frau Seminar) und da dachte ich mir, ich unterstütze mal die Angelindustrie wieder ein wenig!
Wieder zum Thema:
Gutschein während der Nachtschicht auf Arbeit in schwarz/weiß ausgedruckt, mit zu Moritz mit ausgefüllten Daten.Erster Kommentar lautete:"Nehmen wir nicht, nur original aus dem Blinker etc."Gut, dachte ich, dann nimmt ihn evtl. ein anderer Händler.Da ich an eine rießen Schlange an der Kasse stand und dann an der Reihe war zum bezahlen (rund 50€) meinte der Verkäufer dann zu mir:"Du warst das mit dem Gutschein, ne!?" Frage mit ja beantwortet."Na zeige mir den Gutschein nochmal...der war vom Anglerboard, ne?" Ja, sagte ich "Ich löse den ein, also such Dir ein Glas aus.Ich mache das schon irgendwie, wenn da viele andere Händler mitmachen!":vik:
Kurzum, Prima Sache!
So nebenbei kann ich auch Moritz voll und ganz empfehlen!War dort das erste mal und ohne jetzt Schleichwerbung zu machen:
Top Personal, freundlich, kompetent!
Top Auswahl mit top Preisen und bestens sortiert!
Ich fahre da in Zukunft öfter hin...die 80km lohnen sich von daher voll und ganz!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Einen guten Händler erkennt man halt auch daran, dass er sein Personal informiert, wenn so ne Aktion läuft.

Moritz in Wesel hat sich ja auch eintragen lassen für die Gutscheine vom Anglerboard.

Und hat sich ja wohl auch schon gelohnt, wenn er so nen neuen Stammkunden gewonnen hat.....


----------



## Allroundtalent (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

war bei meinem händler und habe den gutschein eingelöst, tolle aktion finde ich besonders wenn man fast 5 euronen geschenkt bekommt ​


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Schreibt doch hier rein, bei welchem Händler das problemlos klappte mit den Anglerboardgutscheinen.
Die kann man ja ruhig mal loben!


----------



## Reisender (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schreibt doch hier rein, bei welchem Händler das problemlos klappte mit den Anglerboardgutscheinen.
> Die kann man ja ruhig mal loben!


 

Na Thomas.....hast du heute deinen *Großzügigen Tag ????:q:q OK Ok...*War wieder mal ich......:q

Ich kann erst Montag los.....denn mein Drucker möchte nicht so wie ich es möchte..#d#d#d


----------



## gezz (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

naja mein dealer meinte nur...nee von dem gutschein weiß ich nix. erst mit dem original gutschein aus dem blinker geht das...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Steht Dein Dealer in der Liste?
Wenn ja, schreib mir bitte welcher das war.


----------



## schatti70 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

War am Samstag bei ASKARI in Duisburg die nette Verkäuferin sagte mir das die Aktion erst ab anfang Juli ist. Schade eigentlich  wenn Ich hier lese das einige von euch schon die Gläschen bekommen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

So langsam scheint es mir, als ob diese Aktion von jedem Händler ausgelegt wird, wie es gerade so in den Kram passt ))


----------



## Forellenteichangler (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So langsam scheint es mir, als ob diese Aktion von jedem Händler ausgelegt wird, wie es gerade so in den Kram passt ))



Wie schon erwähnt, laut meiner Händler-Unterlagen von Purefishing ist der 20. Juni der offizielle Starttermin - der reguläre Erscheinungstermin der Zeitschrift Blinker (Abo-Kunden bekommen ihn ja früher).

Gruß
 Thomas


----------



## NorbertF (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Sandman schrieb:


> Hallo, nicht schlecht die Aktion!
> Aaabeeer muss denn das sein, das unsere Drucker und Umwelt so unnötig belastet werden? Also ne noch bessere Aktion wäre es den Gutschein weniger Tinten od. Toneraufwendig zu gestalten, das könnte man ja immer noch nachholen (einfach die Farbfüllungen herausnehmen!).
> 
> Und noch ne Fräge hätt ich, wat passiert denn wenn der Händler das Zeugs nicht mehr vorrätig hät, dann war Man wohl umsonst da oder wie?



rofl  :vik:#q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Case schrieb:


> Ich geh zu meinem Händler ( ist auf der Liste ), hol mir ein Glas von dem Zeugs, welches ich zwar nicht brauche, aber umsonst ist, und lass noch 40 Euros für Kunstköder etc. liegen. Ist das selbe Spiel wie kürzlich mit Maden.
> 
> 1 Dose Maden.....1,25 Euros
> 
> 3 Wobbler.........32,55 Euros



Ja, so habe ich das Prinzip auch verstanden. Aber: Ich habe bereits zwei geschenkte und fast volle Gläser irgendwo rumfliegen, mit denen ich nix anfangen kann: Deshalb mein Wunsch: 

Ich hätte lieber ein Glas Gufis oder eine Dose Wobbler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Bei entsprechender Beteiligung ist das vielleicht in einer nächsten Aktion mal möglich - man weiss ja nie.....


----------



## Madenbader (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Also bei DS-Angelsport in Flensburg ging das wunderbar. Gutschein gegen Teig, kein Problem. Allerdings haben die gerade mit Pure Fishing telefoniert. Problem war wohl, dass man sich nicht ausweisen muss. Also kann man den Gutschein mehrfach ausdrucken und alle nichtangelnden Nachbarn eintragen. Auf diese Art und Weise könnte man sich theoretisch ein paar Gläser unter den Nagel reißen. Wie das in Zukunft dann ausschaut, weiß ich allerdings nicht.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Teig übrigens nicht empfehlenswert. Hatte ich gestern 4 Stunden lang im Test. Nicht ein Zupfer. Zum Sbirulinoangeln überhaupt nicht geeignet, da von der Konsistenz her viel zu weich. Wenn man mal richtig ausholt, verabschiedet sich der Teig sofort zum Haken. Oder ist das vielleicht gewollt, damit der Teig nicht so lang hält und man neuen kaufen muß|kopfkrat? Vielleicht auch, damit der Teig unter Wasser eine bessere Duftwolke abgeben kann? Möglich, aber ich verwende den Teig nur noch stationär auf kürzere Entfernungen.

Gruß

Maik der Madenbader


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Auf dieses mögliche Problem hatten wir PureFishing auch aufmerksam gemacht, nun müssen die halt sehen wie sie das mit ihren Händlern regeln.


----------



## Forellenteichangler (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Madenbader schrieb:


> Also bei DS-Angelsport in Flensburg ging das wunderbar. Gutschein gegen Teig, kein Problem. Allerdings haben die gerade mit Pure Fishing telefoniert. Problem war wohl, dass man sich nicht ausweisen muss. Also kann man den Gutschein mehrfach ausdrucken und alle nichtangelnden Nachbarn eintragen. Auf diese Art und Weise könnte man sich theoretisch ein paar Gläser unter den Nagel reißen. Wie das in Zukunft dann ausschaut, weiß ich allerdings nicht.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Teig übrigens nicht empfehlenswert. Hatte ich gestern 4 Stunden lang im Test. Nicht ein Zupfer. Zum Sbirulinoangeln überhaupt nicht geeignet, da von der Konsistenz her viel zu weich. Wenn man mal richtig ausholt, verabschiedet sich der Teig sofort zum Haken. Oder ist das vielleicht gewollt, damit der Teig nicht so lang hält und man neuen kaufen muß|kopfkrat? Vielleicht auch, damit der Teig unter Wasser eine bessere Duftwolke abgeben kann? Möglich, aber ich verwende den Teig nur noch stationär auf kürzere Entfernungen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Von der Konsistenz her erinnert er mich an den ersten Nitro Bait vor gut 2 Jahren. Nachdem ich aber Cormoran auf einer Hausmesse mal eine Paste mitgebracht hatte, damit der Produzent in den USA sich vorstellen kann, was der "Schleppangler" in Deutschland für eine Konsistenz wünscht, gab es einige Monate später den Nitrobait in der heutigen Konsistenz
Eine kurze Erklärung, warum die Teige aus den USA so weich sind: Dort wird damit praktisch nur stationär geangelt - Laufbleimontage mit Drilling (kein Witz, gibt / gab es mal von Berkley als Fertig-Vorfach), Teigklumpen dran und rein damt in den See. Dementsprechend hoch muß die Löslichkeit der Lockstoffe im Teig sein - schließlich wird damit nicht an "Badewannen" sondern an Naturseen geangelt.
Gruß
 Thomas


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> Also kann man den Gutschein mehrfach ausdrucken und alle nichtangelnden Nachbarn eintragen.



Pro Person wird vom Händler nur ein Glas (gegen einen AB-Gutschein) ausgehändigt. Wenn jemand noch weitere Gutscheine aus den Zeitschriften hat, kann er die natürlich zusätzlich einlösen. 

Klar wenn ein Stammkunde kommt der für seinen Sohn noch einen Gutschein dabei hat.. wird der Händler vielleicht schonmal ne Ausnahme machen.... Aber darum gehts ja auch nicht.

Es geht im Prinzip ja nur darum, dass niemand mit 10.000 Gutscheinen in einem Laden auftaucht.


----------



## Marcel1409 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Allein heute kamen ca 15 ABler mit Ihren Gutscheinen#6, von den Zeitschriften kam nicht ein einziger Gutschein....


----------



## RELLENJÄGER (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo Freunde Der Flutschigen Wassertiere , Habe Heute Mein Gratis Gulp Am Forellenpuff Getestet , Mein Ergebnis Solala , 1 Einziges Forellchen Wollte Auf Den Neuen Weichen Berkley Teig Beissen !...........habe Insgesamt 14 Forellen Und Eine Wunderschöne 45cm Grosse Goldforelle Gelandet.( Auf 2 Konservierte Bienenmaden Farbe Gelb ).....gruss Euer Forellenjäger


----------



## zole (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

War heute am Puff und keine einzige Forelle auf den Gratisteig!!


----------



## Ascanius (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Also als ich am Sonntag am Forellenteich war habe ich den teich auch mal ein bischen angetestet. Muss sagen das der echt verdammt weich ist. Habe es versucht zu schleppen mit einem Haken der diese extra spirale für den teig hat aber nach 2 würfen war der dennoch ab. Muss sagen stationär konnte man ihn damit in der combo mit ner bienenmade sehr gut fischen, allerdings ging darauf nur eine forelle, topköder des tages war die bienenmade mit fleischmade könnte mir aber vorstellen das an anderen tagen der teig gut laufen könnte.


----------



## Hechtchris (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Supergeile aktion freue mich schon auf Mein glaß forellenteig


----------



## RELLENJÄGER (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Servus , Mein Fazit : Auch Wenn Der Teig Berkley Gulp Immer Gratis Wäre , Ich Weiss Nicht Ob Ich Mir Das Zeugs
Mitnehmen Würde , Das Kann Aber Auch Sein , Weil Ich Allgemein Kein Teigangler ( Schlepper ) Bin . Euer Forellenflüsterer.


----------



## arno (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ich hab mir erstmal ein ganzen Papierpaket ausgedruckt!
Nächste Woche biete ich die dann bei E-bay zum halben Preis an!
Achja, ich muß mir gleich noch ne neue Farbpatrone für den Drucker kaufen!

Spaß beiseite, ich muß Heute eh nach Gütersloh und werde mir so ein Glas mitnehmen!
Maden brauch ich eh neue!
Ob ichs jemals brauchen werde, keine Ahnung!
Aber umsonst ist umsonst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

nicht "umsonst", kostenlos )))


----------



## arno (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht "umsonst", kostenlos )))


Naja, ist doch fast das gleiche!
Oder das selbe!:q


----------



## ScorcherOne (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Umsonst ist nur der Tod!


----------



## maesox (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Nicht mal der......#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Schwäbisch:
umsonscht = viel Mühe für nix
koschtelos = so wollen wir das )


----------



## Fxxziexxr (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ebig, des isch doch glar wia Wurschdbriah :q

#hScheene Grias #h

Fozzie


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

scho isch gschwäzd )


----------



## Toffee (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Irgendwie habe ich da so ein ungutes Gefühl bei der Sache.

Mein Händler wußte am Samstag noch nichts von der Aktion . Ein Blick aufs Anglerboard, ein Anruf bei Pure Fishing und er wußte Bescheid.
Denke , dass da einige Händler mehr überrascht waren.
Dann wurde der Teig ja schon getestet. Da drängt sich der verdacht auf , dass die Charge irgendwie unter die Leute muß. Sie ist ja schon produziert. Und werbewirksam ist so eine Aktion allemal. Und wer kann zu einem kostenlosen Köder schon nein sagen?
Und die Datengeschichte sehe ich ebenfalls kritisch. Adressen werden mittlerweile hoch gehandelt und wenn auf verschlungenem Wege die Teig-Tester Werbeanrufe oder ähnliches bekommen, haben sie den Ärger.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> Denke , dass da einige Händler mehr überrascht waren.


Naja, die hatten ALLE bei PureFishing selber angekreuzt, ob sie auch im Anglerboard mit dabei sein wollen. Wenn man dann überrascht ist................

Dennoch gibt es scheinbar immer wieder auch mal Probleme bei gelisteten Händlern.

Sollte ein Anglerboardmitglied Probleme mit dem Gutscheineinlösen bei einem Händler haben, der in der Liste hier im Anglerboard aufgeführt ist, bitte den Vorfall mit Datum und Namen/Adresse des Händlers per Mail an mich schicken ( Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de ).

Ich werde das dann an PureFishing weiterleiten, die sich dann drum kümmern werden....


----------



## Toffee (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt scheinbar immer wieder auch mal Probleme bei gelisteten Händlern.
> 
> Sollte ein Anglerboardmitglied Probleme mit dem Gutscheineinlösen bei einem Händler haben, der in der Liste hier im Anglerboard aufgeführt ist, bitte den Vorfall mit Datum und Namen des Händlers per Mail an mich schicken ( Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de ).
> 
> Ich werde das dann an PureFishing weiterleiten, die sich dann drum kümmern werden....


 
Dafür könnt ihr doch nichts , dass Pure Fishing einige Händler nicht rechtzeitig informiert hat.

Trotzdem Guter Einsatz*#6*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> dass Pure Fishing einige Händler nicht rechtzeitig informiert hat.


Die Händler sind informiert worden von PureFishing!

logo kümmern wir uns drum, wenn da AB - Member das Gläschen verweigert wird ))


----------



## ScorcherOne (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Toffee schrieb:


> Und die Datengeschichte sehe ich ebenfalls kritisch. Adressen werden mittlerweile hoch gehandelt und wenn auf verschlungenem Wege die Teig-Tester Werbeanrufe oder ähnliches bekommen, haben sie den Ärger.
> 
> Gruß Toffee



Vor Werbeanrufen ist man direkt zwar geschützt, da man ja keine Telefonnummer angibt. Aber vielleicht werden dann die elektronischen Telefonbücher mit Hilfe der Adressen auf die Nummern hin untersucht. Sicher sein kann mann da nie. Aber ich gebe meine Adresse lieber an ein bekanntes Unternehmen wie PureFishing als z.B. an irgendwelche dubiosen Gewinnspielfirmen.


----------



## Toffee (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ist ja oki.

Nur wer schützt dich davor , dass deine Daten nicht doch irgendwie und irgendwann dubiosen Gewinnspielfirmen in die Hände fallen?

Gruß Toffee


----------



## H2O (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Typisch deutsch,

entweder macht man sich Gedanken wie man andere übers Ohr hauen kann, oder man hat Bedenken das man selber über selbiges gehauen wird.
Verdammt noch mal, geht einfach zum Händler eures Vertrauens und löst diesen Gutschein ein. Es liegt doch bei jedem selber ob er so unfair ist sich unberechtigt zu bereichern. Ich finde die Aktion jedenfalls gut, und mein Händler steht auch in der Liste. 

Alleine so eine Diskussion mehr oder weniger öffentlich zu führen ist absolut daneben, da dies, in meinen Augen, wieder mal ein schlechtes Licht auf unsere Zunft wirft!

Sagt einfach *DANKE*, und holt euch *EIN* Glas!

Tschüss!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> Sagt einfach DANKE, und holt euch EIN Glas!


#6#6#6
Beim Händler und bei PureFishing !


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



H2O schrieb:


> entweder macht man sich Gedanken wie man andere übers Ohr hauen kann, oder man hat Bedenken das man selber über selbiges gehauen wird.



Ersteres ist verwerflich, zweites verständlich. Ich sage jedenfalls: *Nein, Danke* und hole mir *kein* Glas!





...weil ich nix damit anfangen kann...


----------



## Ascanius (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Also ich war gerade bei meinem Dealer und alles hat ohne probleme geklappt, super aktion, freue mich schon auf die nächste *gg*   :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

*In diesem Thread ist mal ausdrücklich (und ausnahmsweise!) Werbung erlaubt!*

Schreibt also ruhig rein, welcher Händler Euch problemlos mit dem AB - Gutschein den Teig ausgehändigt hat.

Selbstverständlich gilt auch das folgende weiterhin:


> Dennoch gibt es scheinbar immer wieder auch mal Probleme bei gelisteten Händlern.
> 
> Sollte ein Anglerboardmitglied Probleme mit dem Gutscheineinlösen bei einem Händler haben, der in der Liste hier im Anglerboard aufgeführt ist, bitte den Vorfall mit Datum und Namen/Adresse des Händlers per Mail an mich schicken ( Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de ).
> 
> Ich werde das dann an PureFishing weiterleiten, die sich dann drum kümmern werden....


----------



## Theo (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Gestern war ich bei Askari Duisburg, die netten Damen dort wussten zwar von der Aktion , sie hatten es in der Anglerwoche gelesen, hatten aber weder konkrete Infos aus der eigenen Zentrale und auch keine Ware vor Ort.
Das die Aktion im Internet auch läuft, da waren sie doch sehr skeptisch.
Wie das genau mit den Namen funktioniert wussten sie auch nicht, sie sind ja auch nicht berechtigt sich Ausweise zeigen zu lassen, so der Kommentar.
Naja, schaun wir mal
Ich werd da heute mal anrufen.


----------



## bangBoomBong (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hab ihn grad ohne Probleme bekommen, alles bestens.
Ach ja, Angelcentrum Köln/Bonn in Sechtem, Industriegebiet...


----------



## Theo (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Theo schrieb:


> Gestern war ich bei Askari Duisburg, die netten Damen dort wussten zwar von der Aktion , sie hatten es in der Anglerwoche gelesen, hatten aber weder konkrete Infos aus der eigenen Zentrale und auch keine Ware vor Ort.
> Das die Aktion im Internet auch läuft, da waren sie doch sehr skeptisch.
> Wie das genau mit den Namen funktioniert wussten sie auch nicht, sie sind ja auch nicht berechtigt sich Ausweise zeigen zu lassen, so der Kommentar.
> Naja, schaun wir mal
> Ich werd da heute mal anrufen.




* Askari Duisburg akzeptiert keine Gutschein aus AB*

Heute muss ich das wiederum revidieren,
die Damen weigerten sich mir und meinen Angelkollegen für einen Gutschein aus dem Internet den Teig zu geben.
Sie hatten Order von Ihrem großen Chef, da kann ja jeder  Gutscheine ausdrucken und die Gläser holen.
Sie verlangten von mir eine Anglerwoche zu kaufen und diesen Gutschein zu nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

PureFishing ist informiert worden über Askari Düsseldorf.


----------



## Theo (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PureFishing ist informiert worden über Askari Düsseldorf.



*Duisburg*


----------



## fishing_man (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

moin,
ich war bei meinem händler und hab den gutschein eingelöst
hab aber aus der angel woche noch einen kann ich den bei dem gleichen händler einlösen?


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> hab aber aus der angel woche noch einen kann ich den bei dem gleichen händler einlösen?



ja, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Na das werd ich ja wohl mal probieren hier in Ahrensburg! Danke für das Thema #6#6#6


----------



## Ascanius (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Also ich hab das bei Zoo und Angelhaste nicht gesehen Bendick in Rheine geholt, noproblemo

Da gabs nur den kommentar du weisst schon das du da in nem forum angemeldet sein musst  ob da wohl schonmal schwarze schafe waren??


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Den Link könen nur angemeldete Mitglieder sehen/folgen zum ausdrucken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



bangBoomBong schrieb:


> Und das hast du dem Händler gelaubt? |kopfkrat Der nutzt die Aktion wohl für eigene PR-Arbeit, wenn die Kunden denken der Wohltäter der kleine Anglelladen...
> Als wenn 200 Einzelhändler in Deutschland die Werbeaktion finanzieren.
> 
> Der Hersteller wird unsere Adressen garantiert für seine Zwecke nutzen, dann muss er sie nicht bei Adresshändlern kaufen.
> ...


stimmt leider nur teilweise.solche behauptung in den raum zu stellen ich weiß nicht!!!oder hast du insiderwissen????dann bitte mitteilen!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

und als händler hast du ja wohl ein kundenüberblick.jeder kennt doch seine s........am gang,oder???


----------



## bangBoomBong (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



esox02 schrieb:


> stimmt leider nur teilweise.solche behauptung in den raum zu stellen ich weiß nicht!!!oder hast du insiderwissen????dann bitte mitteilen!!!



|kopfkratHast du auch mal weitergelesen im Thema, Forellenteichangler, ein angeschlossener Händler hat uns aufgeklärt: die Händler bekommen vom Hersteller keine Kohle zurück, sondern neuen Teig. Ich habe auf die Behauptung geantwortet die Händler müssten den Teig, den ich mit dem Gutschein hole, selbst bezahlen und das ist Quatsch.


----------



## Kröte (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

habe gestern meinen AB-gutschein erfolgreich bei Cao, OB eingelöst


----------



## Buster (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Wir haben am Dienstag mit 2 Anglern den Gutschein bei fish'n fun ind Hemmingen bei Hannover eingelöst. Klappte problemlos #6 - was mich etwas wunderte war die Farbauswahl. Ich hatte gedacht das es ne ähnliche Vielfalt gibt wie bei den anderen PowerBait-Sorten. #c Dort waren nur (geschätzte) 5 Farben. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das es auch braunen Teig gibt - der war bei mir sehr fängig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Na also, geht doch))

PureFishing ist inzwischen auch mit Askari Duisburg (ich habs inzwischen gelernt)) in Kontakt.

Sobald dazu Fakten vorliegen, werdet Ihr informiert.....


----------



## Theo (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ist schon sehr traurig das ein großes Unternehmen wie Askari seinen Mitarbeitern keine konkreten Infos gibt und die Kunden damit verärgert.

Am meisten hat mich aber die lapidare Wortwahl und Gleichgültigkeit einer Angestellten dort geärgert, so geht man nicht mit Kunden um.
Ich hab mich schriftl. bei Askari darüber beschwert.


----------



## FPB (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

mein händler in köthen hat den ausdruck akzeptiert  und verschiedene  sorten zur auswahl.

danke 
http://www.angelmarkt-koethen.de/


----------



## Yupii (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

bei meinem Händler www.city-angelmarkt.de hier in Celle gab es auch keine Probleme mit dem ausgedruckten Zettel. Auch er hat diverse Farben zur Auswahl.
Danke nochmals


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Heute mit PureFishing telefoniert, hier das neueste zum Thema Askari:

*Gutscheine vom Anglerboard werden (jetzt) auch von Askari akzeptiert!*

Kleine Geschichte am Rande (hat nix mit Askari zu tun):
In Nordeutschland versuchte jemand 500!! ausgedruckte Gutscheine einzulösen....

Daher nochmal:
*Bei einem Händler kann ein Anglerboardmitglied 1!! ausgedruckten Gutschein vom Anglerboard auf seinen Namen einlösen*, zusätzlich auch die von Blinker und Angelwoche, sofern sich jemand die Zeitschriften gekauft hat.

Bitte beachten, um Schwierigkeiten zu vermeiden.
Danke )


----------



## hotte50 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Nordeutschland versuchte jemand *500!! *ausgedruckte Gutscheine einzulösen....



*Donnerwetter !!!!*das war aber ein "Geschäftstüchtiger"  |supergri

und anschließend am Forellenpuff verhökern.....nur so kommt man(n) zu was  :q:q:q

wie kann man nur so blöd sein und glauben, so etwas würde funktionieren #d


----------



## Ascanius (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

mhm 500 gläser, die verkauft man zum billigpreis von 3,5€ mhmm joa das sind dann mal 1750€ umsatz. Dann noch die fahrtkosten zu den verschiedenen forellenpuffs oder ebaygebühren abziehen, jo das lohnt sich auf jeden fall


----------



## Gralf (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Sch... jetzt rennt mein Kopierer seit ner Woche heiss und das klappt nicht?

Aber im ernst. War schon klar wie die ersten Posts hier kamen:

Ja aber dann könnte ich ja...

Und wenn ich Nachbars Name....

So ging das doch die ganze Zeit. Sind halt Sportangler. Die denken sich erstmal jede Menge Methoden aus.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ich war eben bei meinem Lieblingstackledealer http:/www.angelsport-gebhard.de in Bonn und habe problemlos den AB-Gutschein und den vom Blinker eingelöst. 

Auch hier die Auskunft: pro Angler nur *1 *Gutschein vom AB, wenn jemand aber z. B. 5x die Angelwoche kauft, dann kann er auch 5 Gutscheine einlösen.


----------



## Lachsy (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

hihihihi, cool 500 Scheine einlösen  
ist ein guter nebenverdienst. Von dem typ hätten se mal ein bild machen solln 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fxxziexxr (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

So, habe heute auch meinen Gutschein bei dem "Dealer meines Vertrauens" eingelöst.
Ich hatte noch 2 Jungs aus dem Jugendzentrum im Schlepptau, die auch ihre Gutscheine aus dem AB dabei hatten ( hatte den Beiden vor längerer Zeit mal das AB nähergebracht ).
Jedenfalls bekamen wir dann unsere Gläser, und die Jungs haben sich dann noch ein bißchen was für ihre Angelei gekauft. Zur Zeit gehen die Beiden ja täglich zum Angeln, außer es regnet so wie heute. Schätze mal, bei Denen ist das Glas spätestens in 6 Wochen leer, ich komme mit meinem Glas fast ein ganzes Jahr aus.
Gut, jedenfalls habe ich mich noch mit meinem Dealer darüber unterhalten, dass ich ja theoretischer Weise 10 Gutscheine abgeben könnte, in die ich die halbe Nachbarschaft eingetragen habe. Meinte er nur, das könnte ich ja machen, er würde die Gutscheine einfach an Berkley weiterleiten, und dafür wieder Ware erhalten. Von daher würde ihm das fast nichts ausmachen, da er den schwarzen Peter an Berkley weitergeben würde. 


Das beste komt jedoch zum Schluß. Als ich mit den Jungs wieder im Auto saß, kam das Thema nochmal auf die Gutscheine und die Möglichkeit, einfach mehrere auszudrucken, um mehrer Gläser zu kassieren. Kommentar der Beiden : Das wäre ja echt unfair, voll die krasse Abkassiererei.
Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Ich rechnete eher mit einem Kommentar in die andere Richtung, da die beiden manchmal richtig kleine Schlitzohren sein können.  Ich war wirklich  positiv überrascht.


In diesem Sinne 
Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Theo (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> So, habe heute auch meinen Gutschein bei dem "Dealer meines Vertrauens" eingelöst.
> Ich hatte noch 2 Jungs aus dem Jugendzentrum im Schlepptau, die auch ihre Gutscheine aus dem AB dabei hatten ( hatte den Beiden vor längerer Zeit mal das AB nähergebracht ).
> Jedenfalls bekamen wir dann unsere Gläser, und die Jungs haben sich dann noch ein bißchen was für ihre Angelei gekauft. Zur Zeit gehen die Beiden ja täglich zum Angeln, außer es regnet so wie heute. Schätze mal, bei Denen ist das Glas spätestens in 6 Wochen leer, ich komme mit meinem Glas fast ein ganzes Jahr aus.
> Gut, jedenfalls habe ich mich noch mit meinem Dealer darüber unterhalten, dass ich ja theoretischer Weise 10 Gutscheine abgeben könnte, in die ich die halbe Nachbarschaft eingetragen habe. Meinte er nur, das könnte ich ja machen, er würde die Gutscheine einfach an Berkley weiterleiten, und dafür wieder Ware erhalten. Von daher würde ihm das fast nichts ausmachen, da er den schwarzen Peter an Berkley weitergeben würde.
> ...




siehste, hat Deine Arbeit doch Gutes bewirkt, Gratuliere...#6


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Leute gibt es ...die gibt es garnicht.500 Gutscheine einzulösen ist ja schon mehr als dreist hehe


----------



## andre23 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

leider wurde es fast so hier angepriesen....verstehen kann man es allerdings nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Nach einer Meldung, dass der  Anglershop Lahde, 32469 Petershagen, auch Gutscheine vom Anglerboard nicht annehmen wollte, haben wir das an PureFishing weitergeleitet und wurden soeben informiert,  dass das ab jetzt auch im Anglershop Lahde in Petershagen möglich ist ))


----------



## Schluchseeler (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Also war grad in Freiburg im Angelzentrum und dort haben sie ihn problemlos angenommen
3 verschiedene Sorten gab es und es waren noch recht viele da.
Allerdings fand der eine Käufer es auch verwunderlich, dass sich jeder so einen ausgedruckten Gutschein kopieren könnte.


----------



## bochumer61 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

hab den Gutschein auch dreimal ausgedruckt allerdings nicht nur für mich sondern für meinen Vater und meinen Kollegen da die nichts von der Aktion wussten und auch keinen Drucker haben und wenn sich einer wirklich in übermaßen Gutscheine ausdruckt dann ist er .......... denn man sollte doch so fair sein das alle was bekommen !
ich könnt mir auch vorstellen das wenn die Firma das mitkriegt das die Aktion ausgenutzt wird so was nicht nochmal durchführen wird wäre doch echt schade!!!


----------



## Theo (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

So, jetzt fahr ich erstmal 14 Tage in Urlaub nach Graal Müritz, ohne Angeln und ohne das Glas Forellenteig#c


----------



## Reisender (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ich habe noch nichts !!!#d#d

Ich muß morgen los um 2 Gläser zu Ergatter,,,,,,|wavey:|wavey: Für mich und 2monky......#h#h

Und wenn ich nichts bekomme, dann nehme ich Thomas seine.... Das hat er mir versprochen.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## mariophh (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Großartig!

Frage:


> Hallo Petrifreunde
> Ist ja eine Erfreuliche Nachricht nun mal ne Frage kann ich den Gutschein auch in der Schweiz einlösen ?  Allezeit Petri heil



Antwort:


> Fisherman´s Partner FP-Angler-Fachmarkt GmbH Simmeringer-Hauptstr. 501 Wien A - 1110 0043/(0)1/5263832 Fisherman´s Partner Inh. Gerhard Müllner Unteregging 11 Kemmelbach A - 3373 0043/(0)7412/540208 Angelsport Fleck Greiner Str. 6 Kremsmünster A - 4550 0043/(0)7583/6103 Fisherman´s Partner P+G Angler-Fachmarkt GmbH SCHMIEDKREUZSTR.6 SALZBURG A - 5020 0043/(0)662/423332 A. GANAHL GesmbH & Co GARTENSTR. 15 BLUDENZ A - 6700 0043/(0)5552/62158



Geografie ne glatte 6 würde ich sagen...:q

Ich habe mir den Teig noch nicht geholt, da ich aber eh die Tage nochmal zum Händler meines Vertrauens muss, wollte ich den eventuell mitnehmen. Allerdings angeln ich eigentlich nie auf Forellen. Habe mir aber überlegt, einen grünen mitzunehmen, wenn sie sowas da haben. Den werde ich dann mal auf ganz kleinen Haken mit Teigspirale drücken und schauen, ob sich da eventuell ne Meeräsche mit überreden lässt. Habe mal gehört, dass die auf grünen Teig gehen sollen... Macht das Sinn oder ist der Plan völliger Schwachsinn? Dann bräuchte ich den Teig nämlich eigentlich gar nicht mitnehmen, der würd dann wohl nur in meiner Tacklebox vergammeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

AUSPROBIEREN!
Das wär ja was, wenn as klappen würde!


----------



## Stephan222 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schreibt doch hier rein, bei welchem Händler das problemlos klappte mit den Anglerboardgutscheinen.
> Die kann man ja ruhig mal loben!


 
Hallo,

also bei mir war das "Samen-Zoo Bendick" in Rheine.
Habe den Gutschein in schwarz-weiss ausgeduckt und eingelöst.
Es gab überhaupt keine Probleme.
Na gut, der Inhaber kennt mich auch schon seit über 15 Jahre. 

Danke für diese Aktion!!


Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Also erst einmal bedanke ich mich ganz herzlich für diese Aktion.

Ich war letzte Woche beim meinem Dealer ( Jürgens Anglereck in Lehrte ) und nahm eines der Gläser mit. Hat alles ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Ich bin begeistert und hoffe auf weitere Aktionen...


----------



## bennie (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Wann haut Berkley ein paar Frenzys in die Runde?  An Teig bin ich nicht wirklich interessiert


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ist ja auch eine super Werbe - Aktion. Jetzt wird sich zeigen wie gut der Teig ist und wenn er gut ankommen sollte, dann kann oder wird der Umsatz damit schon steigen.

So wird auf jeden Fall mal was Neues getestet, denn in einer Werbung kann man viel erzählen.


----------



## Madenbader (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

In einem Laden gab es Probleme mit den Gutscheinen. Angeblich soll lediglich der Blinker, sowie die Angelwoche dafür vorgesehen gewesen sein. Der Gutschein über das Anglerboard war für den ein oder anderen Angelladen überraschend. Laut Aussage von Pure Fishing, darf jeder Kunde nur einen Gutschein einlösen. Ich habe einen Gutschein über das Board hier erhalten, klappte ja auch gut. Nun will ich meinen Blinkergutschein einlösen, ging aber nicht. Nur ein Glas pro Kunde, egal woher der Gutschein kommt. Was ist das denn bitte? Davon stand nichts im Blinker. Musste dann meine Frau in den Gutschein des Blinkers eintragen, um ein weiteres Glas zu ergattern. Sollte sich also jemand mit ein paar Gutscheinen aus einer Zeitschrift eindecken wollen, klärt das bloß vorher mit eurem Tackledealer ab. Sonst könnte der Schuß nach hinten los gehen. Da die Angelwoche 2,20 Euro kostet, kann man so sehr günstig an Teige rankommen und sich bspw. mit allen Sorten günstig eindecken. Kommt für mich aber eh nicht in Frage, da der Teig meiner Ansicht nach nichts taugt. Ist halt viel zu weich und hält nicht am Haken.

Gruß

Madenbader


----------



## gismowolf (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Leider gibt es in meiner Nähe keinen Händler,bei dem ich den Gutschein einlösen könnte!!Da bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig,als ein Konkurrenz-Produkt zu kaufen!Das kommt billiger!
Gruß vom Schwammerlförster


----------



## Neptun01 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

hallo ihr lieben, hat es denn schon einer getestet?


----------



## hotte50 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Neptun01 schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben, hat es denn schon einer getestet?



guckst Du hier, Du lieber: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=103642


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

@ Madenbader:
Die Aussage von Purefishing ist dazu klar:
Jeder kann seinen Gutschein von den Zeitschriften einlösen, jeder kann als Anglerboardmitglied seinen Gutschein ausdrucken und beim Händler einlösen, dazu auch noch die Zeitschriften einlösen.

Sollte es da Schwierigkeiten geben, bei mir melden.
Auch wenns um die Zeitschriftengutscheine geht, wir versuchen auch da zu helfen ))


----------



## Madenbader (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo Thomas!

Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich habe meine Gläser ja nun über Umwege bekommen. Werde es aber gerne an meinen Tackledealer weitergeben. Diese Plattform ist ihm ja nicht unbekannt. Hatte mir eigentlich schon gedacht, dass man die Gutscheine zusammen einlösen kann. Sind ja aus völlig unterschiedlichen Quellen und ohne bösen Hintergedanken abgegeben worden. Ich denke einfach, dass Pure Fishing etwas falsch verstanden hat und die Leute abfischen möchte, die mehrere Gutschein gleichzeitig einlösen wollen. Das wird sich allerdings im Laufe der Tage alles regeln, wenn die ersten Erfahrungen gesammelt worden sind.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Nicht PureFishing hat was falsch verstanden, sondern Dein Händler ))

Klare Aussage von PureFishing:
Die Händler *müssen* die Gutscheine einlösen für die Listen, bei denen sie sich eingetragen haben (wenn sie für alle drei Listen eingetragen sind, müssen sie auch alle drei Gutscheine (auch bei einer einzelnen Person) einlösen):
Anglerboard
Angelwoche
Blinker

Sie kriegen ja auch für jeden Gutschein das Glas wieder von PureFishing ersetzt!


----------



## just_a_placebo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Mir hat mein Händler nun wieder erzählt, dass sie das Geld nicht erstattet bekommen und die Aktion für die Geschäfte ein reines Verlustgeschäft darstellt... sie aber dazu verpflichtet wurden und sogar noch die Werbekosten anteilig tragen müssen...


----------



## bennie (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

klar, und dann noch freiwillig mitmachen .... wer's glaubt


----------



## Ulli3D (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Mir hat mein Händler nun wieder erzählt, dass sie das Geld nicht erstattet bekommen und die Aktion für die Geschäfte ein reines Verlustgeschäft darstellt... sie aber dazu verpflichtet wurden und sogar noch die Werbekosten anteilig tragen müssen...



Lies mal weiter oben die Beiträge von Forellenteichangler. Der ist selber Tackledealer und hat es erklärt, die Händler bekommen Teig gegen Gutschein. Da ist nichts mit Geld. 

Klar, die Händler  haben einen kleinen Anteil an den Werbekosten getragen, der größere Anteil wurde in Form von Teig vergütet. Wer aber eine bundesweite Reklame für ein "paar" Euro bekommt, der sollte seine Kunden nicht belügen und auf die Tränendrüsen drücken. 

Kein Händler war gezwungen, sonst wären sicherlich noch einige mehr auf der Liste. Alles freiwillig und, wer bekommt schon so einfach die Kunden zu sich in den Laden dirigiert?

Wer es dann nicht versteht, einen Kunden zu gewinnen, der hat seien Beruf verfehlt.

Einen Dealer, der mich so belügen würde wie Deiner, der könnte bei mir noch nicht mal mehr an den 1,50 € für Maden verdienen.


----------



## Axel123 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Da mache ich mich heute auf den Weg um den Gutschein einzulösen und was ist. Die angegebene Adresse ist falsch.
Hier bin ich gewesen :ANGELZENTRUM in ACHIM & BREMEN GMBHVendstraße 2Achim da stehen aber nur Wohnhäuser. Ich bin dann noch durch die Gewerbegebiete gefahren aber nirgendwo ein Angelshop.

Das ganze ist jetzt nicht ganz so schlimm, aber ich hatte dort gerade beruflich zu tun. Nun werde ich wohl doch nach Hannover fahren müssen. Ich wollte nur die Info geben das die Händlerliste wohl nicht gerade aktuell ist.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Werde ich mal überprüfen und ändern. 

Google meint es wäre die Vendtstr. 2


----------



## Axel123 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

So habe ich es auch in mein Navi eingegeben. Es gibt nur diese Vendtstr. in Achim.


----------



## just_a_placebo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Na gut Ulli, wenn du das so sagst... Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die gern bissl auf die Tränendrüse drücken um vielleicht noch was  mehr zu verkaufen...

Sorry, dass ich vorher nicht alles gelesen habe, war wohl zu faul.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Der Mustervertrag liegt mir vor.

Kein Händler wurde zum mitmachen gezwungen - komplett freiwillig!

Die, die mitmachen wollten, mussten eine Ladung Forellenteig kaufen - zur günstigsten Rabattstaffel, egal welche der Händler normalerweise hat.

Für das Geld, das sie für die Werbung bezahlen mussten, erhielten sie entsprechend Forellenteig.

Für jeden Gutschein (Blinker, Angelwoche oder Anglerboard), den sie PureFishing einschicken, erhalten sie ein neues Glas Forellenteig.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Mario563 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Mustervertrag liegt mir vor.
> 
> Kein Händler wurde zum mitmachen gezwungen - komplett freiwillig!
> 
> ...


Danke Thomas, ich denke damit weiss jetzt jeder Bescheid was die Kosten für die Händler betrifft


----------



## just_a_placebo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

"BESCHEID" ! ;o)


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ohne Probleme bei Go-fishing in Ahrensburg. #6


----------



## olafson (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

gebr bode in Mülheim-Kärlich, board-gutschein ohne probleme akzeptiert. hab übrigens weisse farbe gewählt, weil meiner erfahrung nach, die fängigste. und auch von konsistenz her die beste. ( meine bei den andren teigmarken festgestellt zu haben)
mfg olafson


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hab mir keine Gläser "erschlichen", sondern nur mal nachgefragt als ich heute unterwegs war:

Fishermans Partner in Bietigheim - Bissingen:
Akzeptiert Anglerboardgutscheine ohne Probleme

Fishermans Partner Heilbronn:
Akzeptiert Anglerboardgutscheine ohne Probleme

A&M Angelgeräte in Kirchheim/Neckar:
Akzeptiert (bis jetzt) nur Gutscheine von Blinker und Angelöwoche, obwohl sie eingetragen sind.
PureFishing ist benachrichtigt und wird das lösen )

Falls noch einer von Euch Probleme bei A&M hatte, bei mir melden....


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Moin!

Hab heute bei Askari Hannover zugeschlagen.
Wow das Zeug ist ja normal echt teuer! 
Um so feiner der Zug mit den Gratis Gläsern.

Der Köderfischeimer und das 
"Ist mir egal wer Dein Vater...." T-Shirt mussten aber auch noch mit :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Neueste Info:
Auch A&M Angelgeräte in Kirchheim nimmt jetzt nach einem Anruf von PureFishing die Anglerboardgutscheine an ))

Sollte jemand Schwierigkeiten haben, Ihr wißt ja:
Bei mir melden!

Und Ihr dürft hier auch Werbung für die Händler machen, die die Gutscheine ohne Probleme annehmen......


----------



## ScorcherOne (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Gestern war ich bei Fisherman's Partner in 86368 Gersthofen.
Nach kurzer Nachfrage des Verkäufers bei seinem Chef habe ich das Gläschen problemlos erhalten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

*WARNUNG:*
Trotz gegenteiliger Meldung von mir, gibt es bei A&M Angelgeräte in Kirchheim noch immer keine Einlösung von Anglerboardgutscheinen.

Und das obwohl PureFishing angerufen hatte....

Seltsame Betriebsführung, der Chef ist scheinbar nie im Haus, die Mitarbeiter berufen sich auf den Chef und behaupten PureFishing hätte nie angerufen.

Der Chef hat jetzt ne Mail von PureFishing gekriegt, sobald ich vom Chef von A&M selber erfahre, dass es zukünftig funktioniert, gebe ich Bescheid.

Bis dahin würde ich an Eurer Stelle andere Läden bevorzugen.....


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Tja, in manchen Läden scheint es zu viele Kunden zu geben#d

Da ist das hier doch eine gute Gelegenheit, den eigenen Laden schlecht zu machen #q und dieses "Problem" zu beheben.

Lang lebe das Internet #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Wegen der Adresse (siehe Posting 183 (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1648940&postcount=183)) kam eben von PureFishing aber folgende Meldung an mich:


> Hi Thomas,
> zu Kommentar Nr.183 Adresse stimmt siehe Link!
> 
> http://www.extreme-carp.de/2.html
> ...


----------



## schumi112 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo, da ich ja dienstlich in Kassel unterwegs ware, habe ich mir die im Angelcenter Kassel geholt.
Ich hatte 3 Gutscheine (Anglerboard, Blinker und Angelwoche).
Hab die bei der Kasse abgegeben und durfte mir ohne Nachfrage 3 Gläser aussuchen.
Sehr gute Abwicklung.

Gruß schumi


----------



## Big Troll (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Hallo, da ich ja dienstlich in Kassel unterwegs ware, habe ich mir die im Angelcenter Kassel geholt.
> Ich hatte 3 Gutscheine (Anglerboard, Blinker und Angelwoche).
> Hab die bei der Kasse abgegeben und durfte mir ohne Nachfrage 3 Gläser aussuchen.
> Sehr gute Abwicklung.
> ...


 
Hallo,
 na bitte es klappt doch,
ich habe meine drei Gutscheine ( AB, Blinker und AW) gestern in der Angel-Domaene in Beverungen eingelöst.#6 
Netter Service, ohne |bla: drei Gläser zur Auswahl aus dem großen Programm, und ein Petri Heil zum Abschied.#h
Gruß Big Troll|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Geht also auch anders als in Kirchheim - gut so!


----------



## Dany73 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Moin zusammen.

War eben bei Askari in Langenfeld mit zwei Boardies (Garfield0815 und MelaS72).
Nachdem wir dort unsere Dinge gekauft haben habt Garfied zwei Gutscheine (Blinker und AB), Mela einen Gutschein (AB) und ich zwei Gutscheine (Angelwoche und AB) einlösen wollen.
Komentar: es gibt pro Namen nur ein Glas, Selbst auf den Hinweis von dir Thomas verneinte der Verkäufer dort mit der Bemerkung: "Dieses Anglerboarddingen (er mußte noch mal auf den Gutschein schauen) kann sich ja jeder ausdrucken." 

Dann kam die Bemerkung: "Ich habe eh nur eine Farbe hier!"
Mela hat den Gutschein vom AB wieder eingesteckt, Garfield und ich haben dann unsere Zeitschrigten-Gutscheine eingesteckt und gesagt: "Ok dann nehmen wir je einmal die eine Frabe" (gelb, grün, orange) und haben den AB Gutschein hingelegt. Das Glas haben wir somit erhalten nur jetzt wegen der zwei gutscheine etliche Kilometer zu fahren sehen wir beide nicht ein. 

Der Service war für uns leider etwas unzureichend bzw. die Infoweitergabe an die Angestellten.

Der andere Service rund um die käuflich erwebbare Ware ist aber dennoch eine fahrt dorthin wert!


----------



## didi270757 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Guten Nabend,

ich habe da mal eine kleine Frage. Und zwar wohne ich in Bremerhaven. Wir haben hier den laden "Fisherman´s Patner Inh. Dusko Stupar" im Stadtteil Spaden in der Straße: Zur Hohen Lieth 11. 

Nun wollte ich wissen, ob dieser Markt wirklich nichts mit diesem Gutschein am Hut hat oder ob er einfach in der Liste vergessen wurde? Ich war dort vor kurzem und habe dort 15 Kisten voller "Berkley Gulp! Trout Forellen-Teig" in vielen verschiedenen Farben gesehen.

Würde mich freuen wenn das mal jemand von den Fourm-Admins in Erfahrung bringen könne on ich da mit dem Gutschein ankommen darf. 

Vielen Dank,
didi270757 #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Kümmer mich drum, da aber Wochenende weiss ich nicht, wann ich jemand bei PureFishing erreiche...


----------



## hannes (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Zoo- und Angelgeschäft Rupp
41836 Hückelhoven

Anglerboard-Gutschein? - wissen wir nix von.
Ein Versuch der Chefin etwas in Erfahrung zu bringen (war ne Weile am PC) hat auch nix gebracht.


----------



## angel-daddy (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo zusammen,
bei askari in Langenfeld gab es überhaupt keine Probleme!
Im Gegenteil...sie haben sogar den Schein meines Arbeitskollegen(wohnhaft in Essen) problemlos angenommen und mir sein Glas mitgegeben.#6

Gruß Martin


----------



## Kai Schliecker (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

#h

Moinsen aus dem Norden

bei angeln & meer in lübeck gab es überhaupt keine Probleme!

guter Service #6


----------



## klumpi (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Fisherman's Partner in Lübeck ohne Probleme aber leider nur eine Farbe da.


----------



## bunygonan (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

hallo, muss ich den gutschein ausschneiden?


----------



## Mario563 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



bunygonan schrieb:


> hallo, muss ich den gutschein ausschneiden?


Was soll denn die Frage???


----------



## Fxxziexxr (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hi bunygonan,


nein, bitte den Gutschein ja nicht ausschneiden.  Denn das Ausschneiden ist eine Manipulation am Orginal des AB-Gutscheines.  Sämtliche Veränderungen eines Orginaldokuments laufen, rechtlich gesehen, unter Urkundenfälschung. Das wäre ungefähr das Gleiche, wie wenn ein 15-Jähriger seinen Schülerausweis auf 16 Jahre ändert, damit er im Laden seine Zigaretten kaufen kann.
Da sind die Leute, die den Gutschein über Printmedien beziehen, richtig angemeiert. Die müssen, um den Gutschein einzulösen, ihn im Orginal an den Händler geben. Das heißt incl. der Zeitschrift, in der der Gutschein drin ist (Angelwoche usw.). Wie gesagt, auch da wäre das Ausschneiden des Gutscheins eine Gratwanderung am Rande der Legalität. 
Also, am besten Du machst ein Bildschirmphoto, wenn Du den Gutschein am Rechner aufgerufen hast. Diese Grafikdatei speicherst Du auf Diskette, USB-Stick o.ä., damit Dein Händler auch überprüfen kann, dass Du da als Gutschein nicht irgendeine Kopie von ´nem Kumpel in den Fingern hältst.

#6So, ich hoffe, damit sind für Dich alle Unklarheiten beseitigt.#6

In diesem Sinne schöne Grüße#h:q:q#h

Fozzie


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

*>>>Hier* gehts zum ausdrucken vom Gutschein.
@ Fozzie:
#d#d
:q:q


----------



## Fxxziexxr (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

@thomas9904

|engel:|engel:

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Pitbull91 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

moin.......moin


----------



## Pitbull91 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

kann ich den Gutschein noch einlösen??? weil unser Angelladen hatte zu...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Bis 31.07.2007


----------



## Pitbull91 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

aaaha...danke...

hab aber noch ne Frage...


----------



## Pitbull91 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Könnte ich es nicht so machen, dass ich 5 von den Gutscheinen ausdrucke, diese an meine Freunde verteile und sie dann alle in bestimmten Zeitabständen zum Angelladen schicke, sie mir des dann holen (vedammt loyale Würstchen) ich ich dann glatt 5 Tuben von dem Zeug hab???? Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich dadurch dann ein riesiges A rsch**** bin und das verdammter Beschiss ist müsste das doch eigentlich gehen, oder???

Gruß,
Jay


----------



## olafson (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Pitbull91 schrieb:


> Könnte ich es nicht so machen, dass ich 5 von den Gutscheinen ausdrucke, diese an meine Freunde verteile und sie dann alle in bestimmten Zeitabständen zum Angelladen schicke, sie mir des dann holen (vedammt loyale Würstchen) ich ich dann glatt 5 Tuben von dem Zeug hab???? Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich dadurch dann ein riesiges A rsch**** bin und das verdammter Beschiss ist müsste das doch eigentlich gehen, oder???
> 
> Gruß,
> Jay


 

was soll mann dazu sagen:c:c:c
mfg olafson


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Mail vom Chef von A&M Angelgeräte aus Kirchheim, werd ich natürlich überprüfen nächste Woche (bezugnehmend auf diese Warnung: >>klick):


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner ,
> natürlich werden die Gutscheine eingelöst , beim ersten mal wussten ich nicht dass es auch Gutscheine im Anglerbord gibt . Aber jetzt wissen das alle Mitarbeiter .
> Ich werde morgen früh mit dem Mitarbeiter der Sie das 2 Mal weggeschickt hat ein ernsthaftes ^Gespräch führen , denn zu diesem Zeitpunkt wussten das alle Mitarbeiter.
> Ich bitte Sie vielmals um Entschuldigung .Ich werde Sie morgen früh nochmals kurz anrufen .
> ...



Wobei ich persönlich es seltsam finde, dass man nicht gewusst haben will, dass es Anglerboardgutscheine gibt, obwohl man das ja extra ankreuzen musste..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Zu dieser Frage:
Klick
Dieser Händler macht bei der Aktion nicht mit, ist in keiner der Listen vertreten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Herr Meissgeyer von A&M Angelgeräte hat mich gerade angerufen. 
Zum einen sagte er, dass es beim ersten Mal sein Fehler war, weil er das selber nicht so richtig mitgekriegt hatte mit den AB - Gutscheinen.

Beim zweiten Mal lags wohl an seinem Mitarbeiter, der - aus welchem Grund auch immer - seinen Anweisungen zuwiderhandelte.

Er wollte aber gleich anrufen, damit das zukünftig nicht mehr passiert.

Damit sollte man jetzt auch in Kirchheim die AB - Gutscheine einlösen können.

Ich werde das aber die Tage nochmal überprüfen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Und wieder ne neue Meldung von PureFishing:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> ab sofort auch bei diesem Kunden jederzeit möglich!
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, wenn Ihr irgendwo Schwierigkeiten habt, dass bei einem der gelisteten Händler AB - Gutscheine nicht eingetauscht werden, einfach bei mir melden per Mail )


----------



## hannes (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Danke für deinen Einsatz #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

*ENTWARNUNG*
War gerade nochmal bei A&M in Kirchheim.
Jetzt läuft das alles, auch die vorher  eher "ruppigen" Angestellten sind jetzt sehr freundlich.
Sollte zukünftig kein Problem sein - falls doch, Ihr wißt ja, bei mir melden.....


----------



## breiti88 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Also ich habe mir diesen kostenlosen köder geholt.Dort wird ja
angeprisen 55% mehr Bissigkeit aber von wegen in 6.Std habe ich und ein kollege nur ein biss gehabt.Also mein fazit #d#d#d#d
habe mir mehr vorgestellt.


----------



## Pitbull91 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ich hol mir des Zeug morgen..ma sehen wie es so ist...Was findet ihr denn besser???

Des normale Power Bait oder Gulp!  ????


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Das sollt ihr doch jetzt testen ))


----------



## Pitbull91 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



olafson schrieb:


> was soll mann dazu sagen:c:c:c
> mfg olafson


 

????aaha...ich hab ja nicht gesagt, das ich das tun würde...ich habe lediklich gefragt,ob es funktionieren würde...wie wollen die das denn überprüfen???


----------



## Pitbull91 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

War ne allgemeine Frage an alle, die es schon getestet haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull91 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Es gibt ja keine Handfesten beweise, das es gefälscht ist...oder doch????


----------



## BennyO (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

HAbe mir mein Glas auch heute abgeholt.
Werde es dierekt am Mittwoch teesten gehen, glaube ich.
Werde dann berichten.



Gruß Benny


----------



## schumi112 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hmm, also ich habe es mir geholt und am Forellenteich getestet.
Habe weiß, Regenbogen und hellbraun.
Aber 55% mehr Fang ist falsch, 








bei mir waren es *200%.*











Habe sonst immer nur 1 große Forelle gefangen und hatte nun 3 große Forellen in 2 Stunden, alle auf den braunen Teig.
Spitze das Zeug, wird mein Favoriten Köder.
Angle stationär mit der Pose. Mit den Bissen dauert es etwas, meist bis der Teig anfängt sich aufzulösen.
Wichtig ist das der Haken trocken ist, bevor ihr den Teig draufmacht, sonst löst er sich zu schnell vom Haken.

Gruß schumi


----------



## knutemann (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Habe mir den Teig problemlos am Sa. bei Askari in Hannover/Altwarmbüchen geholt.
Ein Test erfolgte dann am So. beim Forellencup im Angelparadies Herrhausen und dort waren eindeutig die Naturköder im Vorteil. Bei mir flog der Teig bei jedem dritten Auswerfen vom Haken. Selbst beim Schleppen mit Spiro und Teighaken war nach dem erstenmal Auswerfen Feierabend. 
Ich bleib bei dem alten Teig#6


----------



## djoerni (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

also ich muss sagen, dass ich nach dem gestrigen test sehr angetan vom neuen teig bin. habe ihn in grün ausprobiert. eine rute mit normalem teig, eine mit dem neuen. fazit: alle drei forellen in einer stunde auf den neuen teig. negativ war allerdings wie schon weiter oben geschrieben die haltbarkeit des teiges. nach jedem wurf neu anködern zu müssen ist schon recht heftig!|uhoh:


----------



## ScorcherOne (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Meinst du mit dem braunen Teig die Sorte "Chunky Cheese" ?
Werden mir dann noch mal ein Gläschen kaufen.


----------



## Pitbull91 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich habe es mir geholt und am Forellenteich getestet.
> Habe weiß, Regenbogen und hellbraun.
> Aber 55% mehr Fang ist falsch,
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosty007 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen

Ich habe den neuen Forellenteig Gulb baid gestern am Forellenteich Almsee getestet und bin sehr unzufrieden.Ich habe keine einzige Forelle gefangen.Deshalb kann ich den Forellenteig nicht weiterempfehlen.

MfG
Rosty007 #q |abgelehn


----------



## schumi112 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ja die Sorte heisst chunky cheese.

Hatte 3 Gutscheine (AB, Blinker und Angelwoche).

Gruß schumi


----------



## Pitbull91 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

aha...ich hab mir einen von der Angelwoche und aus dem Netz geholt...Welche Sorten kannst du denn empfehlen???


----------



## Pitbull91 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

was ist besser??? normales Powerbait oder das neue Gulp!  ???


----------



## schumi112 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hmm, ich kenne jetzt nur den Gulp, kann daher keine Vergleiche ziehen.

Gruß schumi


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hi,

also ich habe das Gulp/Regenbogen nun mal getestet und muss sagen ich finde das normal Powerbait besser.

Das Gulp löst sich zu schnell auf .
Zum Spiro /Grund angeln nicht so geignet.
Außerdem hatte ich kein Erfolg damit.

Ich bleibe beim alten |wavey:


----------



## Zekistar (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

nach einem (fast) erfolglosen Dreivierteltag hab ich einfach ma aus Verzweifelung Gulp in Orange ausprobiert...

ich weiß nich vllt wars Glück vllt wirklich das Zeug...

nach 5 mal auswerfen ---> die Forelle meines Leben , ein RIESENVIECH!

Bis zu diesem Fang lief alles auf Schneider hinaus...

Danach nochma schönbes Gemisch Gulp Orange und Powerbait Weiß...und schon zappelte der nächste Fisch im Kescher...

Gulp ist wirklich ma einen Versuch wert!


----------



## Mark@kiel (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Gulp finde ich schlecht für umsonst ok aber kaufen werde ich mir das nicht .


----------



## norgemartin (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hei Anglerboard-Team,
als neues boardmitglied schreib ich heut das erste mal.
über die aktion mit den kostenlosen ködern bin ich doch sehr erfreut.
leider muss ich euch von einem sehr negativem erlebnis darüber berichten.
der fischerman's partner shop octopus in neubrandenburg lehnte
mir den ausgedruckten gutschein glattweg ab, mit der begründung, es sei ja nur eine kopie.
mein einwand,am computer kann man den ja "nur" ausdrucken,
wurde abgeschmettert.
ich müsste mir ne anglerzeitschrift kaufen. in der der gutschein abgebildet ist und ausschneiden.
jedenfalls war ich von soviel desinteresse am kunden sehr enttäuscht.
sicher bin ich nur "ein" kunde,aber ähnliches ist mir bei einem wunsch nach einer bestimmten multirolle auch schon passiert.
die hab ich mir dann in einem freundlicherem laden gekauft.
so das war's für's erst mal
euer norgemartin
(36 tage noch bis ins gelobte land)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ich leite das gleich an PureFishing weiter, die kümmern sich dann drum, dass dort zukünftig auch die Anglerboardgutscheine angenommen werden.

Bis dahin muss man halt davon abraten, in diesem Geschäft einen Gutschein einlösen zu wollen.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Mail von PureFishing:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> Fisherman`s Partner / Octopus in Neubrandenburg nimmt auch die Gutscheine an.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ignaz83 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hi Leute mal ne blöde frage hab mir das Zeug auch geholt aber wie soll ich das denn anwenden wirkl. nur so auf den Haken vom Blinker schmieren?


----------



## Zarrentiner (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo Ignaz 83 !

Am besten du schmierst dir das Zeug unter deine Angelstiefel und stellst dich dann mit den Stiefeln ins Wasser #q

Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Zarrentiner schrieb:


> Hallo Ignaz 83 !
> 
> Am besten du schmierst dir das Zeug unter deine Angelstiefel und stellst dich dann mit den Stiefeln ins Wasser #q
> 
> Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


 
wat bist du denn für einer??? kannste nicht mal vernünftig antworten?

[ ]    ja
[ ] nein​
wenn nein, dass lass die dummen kommentare...​


----------



## Zarrentiner (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Entschuldigung, aber vieleicht habe ich manchmal einen etwas bissigen Humor. Ich habe wohl etwas mehr Grundwissen erwartet......
Also Ignaz 83..
Das Zeug sollte als Hakenköder verwendung finden. Ist aber leider so weich das es nicht besonders gut hält.Normaler Powerbait ist meiner Meinung nach besser...

Gruß aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## Pitbull91 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Zarrentiner schrieb:


> Hallo Ignaz 83 !
> 
> Am besten du schmierst dir das Zeug unter deine Angelstiefel und stellst dich dann mit den Stiefeln ins Wasser #q
> 
> Grüße aus Zarrentin !!




Meine Meinung!!!! NATÜRLICH an den Haken...am besten mit Teig haken...also so mit spirale und haken und schnur und so....


----------



## Rosty007 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

An Alle Boardis 

das Gulb baid ist totale *******

warum?  wollt ihr wissen 




Ber mail



aal_angler_1989@gmx.de


----------



## HOX (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Rosty007 schrieb:


> An Alle Boardis
> 
> das Gulb baid ist totale *******
> 
> ...


#

Lol, was bist denn du für ne Witzfigur?
Zudem kann die Emai-Addy nicht funktionieren, da Leerzeichen nicht erlaubt sind.....
Ich denke die Mods werden sich deiner annehmen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



HOX schrieb:


> #
> 
> Lol, was bist denn du für ne Witzfigur?
> Zudem kann die Emai-Addy nicht funktionieren, da Leerzeichen nicht erlaubt sind.....
> Ich denke die Mods werden sich deiner annehmen.



 Zu seiner Person kann ich nichts sagen aber Leerzeichen lassen sich ohne weiteres mit einem Unterstrich darstellen und funktionieren wunder bar

Angler_aus_leverkusen@angelboard.de 

  [FONT=&quot]Würde gehen wenn es denn diesen Acc wirklich geben würde [/FONT]


----------



## Mendener (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hi,

Fischerman's Partner in Köln nimmt die Gutscheine auch nicht an ... 

MfG Frank


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Naja, das wundert mich nicht, ich war vor ein paar Wochen das erste und garantiert das letzte Mal in dem Laden, der Verkäufer wusste noch nicht mal was Jig-Köpfe sind :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Zum Thema Fishermans Partner in Köln die antwort von PureFishing:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> Fisherman`s Partner hat bereits über 150 Gutscheine angenommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## ericunderkarp (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hey,also erstmalö hallo an alle,ich bin neu hier ....
Naja,also ich weiß nicht ob ich dazu zu dumm bin oder was auch immer,aber bei mir gibts da keinen Gutscbhein, da stehe Infos mit Bildern und die Liste,aber kein Gutschein und kein PDF und sonstiges!!!!Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wo ich rauf klicken muss???


----------



## Fxxziexxr (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Moin ericunderkarp,

bitteschön :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/eujeue/gutschein.pdf

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Mendener (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Naja, das wundert mich nicht, ich war vor ein paar Wochen das erste und garantiert das letzte Mal in dem Laden, der Verkäufer wusste noch nicht mal was Jig-Köpfe sind :g



naja ... so groß ist der Laden nun nicht, das man da frage muss ... aber mehr als der in Siegburg hat der nun auch nicht ...


... ach ja fast vergessen ... also meiner war farbig ausgedruckt!!! Egal ...


----------



## Elfchen_19 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Brüggener Angelladen (umgezogen aus Brüggen-Born nach 41379 BRÜGGEN-Bracht Gewerbegebiet) ==> tolle neue Räumlichkeiten bei gewohnt superfreundlichem Service : 

2 Gutscheine für meinen Campingnachbarn/Angelkollegen und mich (persönlich durch den Chef) am Berkley Regal eingetauscht mit kleiner Beratung, welche Farben bisher von den Rückantworten her sich halbwegs erfolgreich gezeigt haben:m:m:m - da geht man doch gerne hin |wavey:.

Eddy#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Immer schön zu sehen, dass es auch Fachhändler gibt, für die Service kein Fremdwort ist!


----------



## ScorcherOne (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> Brüggener Angelladen (umgezogen aus Brüggen-Born nach 41379 BRÜGGEN-Bracht Gewerbegebiet) ==> tolle neue Räumlichkeiten bei gewohnt superfreundlichem Service :
> 
> 2 Gutscheine für meinen Campingnachbarn/Angelkollegen und mich (persönlich durch den Chef) am Berkley Regal eingetauscht mit kleiner Beratung, welche Farben bisher von den Rückantworten her sich halbwegs erfolgreich gezeigt haben:m:m:m - da geht man doch gerne hin |wavey:.
> 
> Eddy#h



Da interessiert es mich doch, welche Farben das sind?!


----------



## Ulli3D (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Mendener schrieb:


> naja ... so groß ist der Laden nun nicht, das man da frage muss ... aber mehr als der in Siegburg hat der nun auch nicht ...



Wenn da nur Jigköpfe in 3 Größen zu finden sind, dann ist es doch wohl legitim, zu fragen, oder? Und dann sollte man auf eine Frage nicht mit einer Gegenfrage antworten |supergri

Von einem Verkäufer in einem Fachgeschäft erwarte ich nun mal ein Mindestmaß an Fachkenntnissen, ist das verwerflich?|kopfkrat


----------



## Mendener (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wenn da nur Jigköpfe in 3 Größen zu finden sind, dann ist es doch wohl legitim, zu fragen, oder? Und dann sollte man auf eine Frage nicht mit einer Gegenfrage antworten |supergri
> 
> Von einem Verkäufer in einem Fachgeschäft erwarte ich nun mal ein Mindestmaß an Fachkenntnissen, ist das verwerflich?|kopfkrat



... hast ja vollkommen Recht ... ich war auch so nicht überzeugt von dem Angebot ... und von St. Augustin immer nach Köln |kopfkrat ... ist mir zu teuer ... auch wenn ich auf halber Strecke angeln gehe ...


----------



## Elfchen_19 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



ScorcherOne schrieb:


> Da interessiert es mich doch, welche Farben das sind?!



Nach Aussage vom Händler sind/waren das (wie gesagt, bei den ihm bekannten "Rückmeldungen") ORANGE (ggf. mit "normalen" Weiss kombiniert) sowie das altbewährte RAINBOW.

Eddy


----------



## Kuehnhackel (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo,

ich war gestern, 09.07.07, im Bergedorfer Angelcentrum. 

Da ich ein Gutschein vom Blinker und einen hier vom Board hatte, wollte man mir zunächst nur ein Glas geben, weil der Verkäufer die Anweisung hätte:"Es wird nur ein Glas pro Person abgegeben." 

Habe den Herrn freundlich auf das Board verwiesen und sollte sich bitte her belesen. Daraufhin griff er zum Telefonhörer und so bekam er die Antwort wie ich sie ja, danke ans Anglerbard, schon kannte. So konnte ich dann mit zwei Gläsern das Geschäft verlassen. 

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen damit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nochmals danke für diese gelungene Aktion. #6

Petri Heil

Kuehnhackel


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Na also, geht doch )
Immer rein hier und (ausnahmsweise mal!!) schamlos Werbung machen für die Händler, die bei den Anglerboardgutscheinen keine Probleme machen!! 

Und natürlich, wenns irgendwo Probleme gibt, auch!!


----------



## hotte50 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

OK OK......dann mach ich auch mal schamlos Werbung :vik:

1. [SIZE=-1]*Christas Angelshop*, Tonwerk 13, [/SIZE][SIZE=-1] D-38350 [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*Helmstedt * hat ohne Probleme gefunzt

2.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]* Angelsport* *Reinecke*, Bahnhofstraße 11, 38315 *Schladen   *ebenfalls Problemlos

so soll es sein  #6
[/SIZE]


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



			
				hotte50 schrieb:
			
		

> so soll es sein  #6


Genau )


----------



## Lindaman (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallihallo, ich möchte gleich meinen Gutschein mit meinem Bruder bei      Askari Fachmarkt-Lagerverkauf Düsseldorf / Köln           Bahnhofstr. 41          Langenfeldabholen.
Alle die den Gutschein einlösen wollen müssen hier auch angemeldet sein richtig?? Schwarz/Weiß druck ist auch keinproblem wie ich es beim überfliegen der Comments gelesen habe richtig??


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

@ Lindaman:
Genauso sollte es ein.
Wenns trotzdem Schwierigkeiten gibt, bei mir melden, ich kümmer mich drum.


----------



## Lindaman (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Aber muss man dafür im Anglerboard angemeldet sein?? Man muss auf dem Gutschein ja nirgends nen Namen eintragen, muss es die email sein die im Anglerboard regestriert ist??
Und gibt es den Gutschein in der Anglerwoche/Blinker noch??


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ja man muss angemeldet sein.
Ja, es gibt auch noch Blinker/Angelwoche (aber die musste kaufen, Anglerboardgutscheine ist für Mitglieder (und nur die können ja den Link sehen zum Gutschein) kostenlos ))


----------



## Lindaman (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ich war gerade am      Askari Fachmarkt-Lagerverkauf Düsseldorf / Köln           Bahnhofstr. 41          LangenfeldEin Super großes Lager mit allen Angelsachen die es gibt^^ Es sah aus wie ein Aldi für Angler, Einkaufswagen usw^^

Aber jetzt kommts ich komme mit Bruder und seiner Freundin an, jeder ein Gutschein in der Hand und was ist?? DIENSTAGS GESCHLOßEN....Was ich immer für ein Glück habe...5-10min Autofahrt 
Positiv ist das ich jetzt weiß das so ein super LAger direkt in meiner Nähe ist...
Der Werbeefekt der mit der Aktion dabei ist hat also zugeschlagen  Morgen gehts wieder hin... das Doofe ist nur das mein Bruder wieder nachhause muss...Also nur 1 Gutschein die werde ich wohl kaum für andere einlösen können :X


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

So lange gefragt wegen den Gutscheinen und dann geschlossen.
Witzig ))


----------



## Lindaman (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Jo fand ich auch |kopfkrat


----------



## Lindaman (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hmm hab mir gerade die Angel Woche geholt aber da steht die Adresse von dem Angelshop nicht drauf, also kann ich ihn nicht nutzen richtig?


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Nicht alle Angelshops nehmen an der Aktion teil, nur die, die in der jeweiligen Liste aufgeführt sind. Einige Threads weiter oben sind die Bedingungen, unter denen Angelläden an der Aktion teilnehmen konnten, etwas erläutert.


----------



## Lindaman (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

ja in der Liste ist der Shop aufgeführt aber auf der Rückseite in der AngelWoche ist der Shop nicht in der Liste aufgeführt und auf dem Gutschein steht das nur die auf der Rückseite abgebildeten Shops daran teilnehmen


----------



## hotte50 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Lindaman schrieb:


> ja in der Liste ist der Shop aufgeführt aber auf der Rückseite in der AngelWoche ist der Shop nicht in der Liste aufgeführt und auf dem Gutschein steht das nur die auf der Rückseite abgebildeten Shops daran teilnehmen



der besagte Gutschein befand sich in der vorherigen Ausgabe der Angelwoche !!! 

Warum druckst Du dir hier keinen Gutschein aus ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



> ja in der Liste ist der Shop aufgeführt aber auf der Rückseite in der AngelWoche ist der Shop nicht in der Liste aufgeführt und auf dem Gutschein steht das nur die auf der Rückseite abgebildeten Shops daran teilnehmen


Die Shops konnten sich aussuchen, ob sie sich nur beim Blinker, der Angelwoche bei uns oder bei allen eitnragen lassen (Werbung für die Shops).

Jeder Shop der mitmacht, muss aber jeden Gutschein akzeptieren.


----------



## hotte50 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Shops konnten sich aussuchen, ob sie sich nur beim Blinker, der Angelwoche bei uns oder bei allen eitnragen lassen (Werbung für die Shops).
> 
> Jeder Shop der mitmacht, muss aber jeden Gutschein akzeptieren.



Thomas,

er meint sicher den Gutschein in der *neuen Ausgabe* der Angelwoche. Dieser Gutschein gilt tatsächlich nicht für alle an der Aktion teilnehmenden Händler sondern lediglich für die auf der Rückseite  genannten "Nachzügler"


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

uups, hast recht Hotte.

Da hatten die in der ersten Angelwoche mit den Gutscheinen nen Patzer drin und bei manchen PLZ - Gebieten war der Gutschein nicht dabei. Das wurde dann in der jetzt erschienenen Ausgabe "nachgeholt", in denen dann der Gutshein in den zuerst fehlenden PLZ - Gebietendrin war....


----------



## Lindaman (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Und deswegen habe ich ja vorher noch gefragt ob der Gutschein noch in der Angelwoche drinne ist und da kam von ihnen



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja man muss angemeldet sein.
> Ja, es gibt auch noch Blinker/Angelwoche (aber die musste kaufen, Anglerboardgutscheine ist für Mitglieder (und nur die können ja den Link sehen zum Gutschein) kostenlos ))



Ich hab mir den noch geholt da ich dann 2 Gläßer bekommen könnte, heute kann mein Bruder und seine Freundin nicht mehr mitkommen deswegen bekomme ich jetzzt nur noch 1 Glaß


----------



## Lindaman (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Heute war ich im Askari Fachmarkt-Lagerverkauf Düsseldorf / Köln und habe den Gutschein mitm Freund zusammen eingelöst war keinproblem, der Verkäufer war einbissl unfreundlich aber passt schon  Hab mir direkt noch nen Teigformer dazugekauft  
Er sagte sie hatten leider nur noch Gelb und Grün da :/


----------



## DESCHM (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Gestern war ich bei unserem lokalen Dealer und die Einlösung war kein Problem. Danke


----------



## hmk1708 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Habe meinen Gutschein letzten Samstag bei Angelsport Bonn Kesselgasse eingelöst kein Problem und dazu noch viel Auswahl an Farben


----------



## Lindaman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Bei mir gabs nur Grün und Gelb :/ Wie kann das denn sein, sobald der Händler den Gutschein einreicht gibts doch nen neues Glaß??


----------



## Angler1968 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Fish & Fun Hemmingen ! 

Ohne Probleme. Viel Auswahl


----------



## fishingchamp (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

hi,
wo finde ich noch mal diese liste mit den händlern?
habe jetzt schon etwas gesucht, aber noch nicht gefunden...

MFG und schon mal vielen dank!!!
felix


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

*hier*, nach unten scrollen...


----------



## remobreit (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Moin,

weiß jemand ob es auch einen Händler in 190.. Schwerin gibt, der den Gutschein annimmt? Steht leider kein Händler auf der Liste... Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Rostock oder Hagenow dürften da plz- mäßig am dichtesten dran sein.


----------



## Tom63 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo
Super Aktion von Berkley.Hab mein Gutschein in Jena(Thüringen) eingelöst,hatten leider nur noch Weiss und Orange.


----------



## ScorcherOne (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Ich war gestern mal beim Angel-Spezi in Kassel.
Hat mir nicht so gefallen wie der Fisherman's Partner bei mir in Gersthofen. Allein die Präsentation des Gulp Baits war ein großer Unterschied: Bei FP schön in so einem Drehständer und beim Angel-Spezi einfach die Gläschen in Kartons hingestellt. Die meisten waren auch noch verschweisst. Das macht wirklich keinen Spaß.


----------



## Mario563 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Habe heute bei Angel Joe in Berlin 2 Gutscheine eingelöst, einmal AB und einmal Blinker wurden beide ohne Probleme angenommen.


----------



## Scholli (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Heute bei Angeln und Meer in Lübeck 5 Gutscheine eingelöst.
Ohne Probleme. Klasse.
Konnte aus mehreren Farben auswählen.


----------



## sunlord (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Wo finde ich denn diesen Gutschein und wo kann ich den in Kiel einlösen ???


----------



## Andreas 25 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hier ist der Gutschein und einlösen kannst du dort:

Großmanns Angeltreff
Sörensenstr. 45
Kiel
-----------
Askari - Kiel
Im Ostseepark Raisdorf, Gutenbergstr. 45
Raisdorf

Oder auch woanders, einfach HIER runter scrollen.


----------



## JoseyWales (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hallo
Hab heute meine drei Gutscheine (Blinker,Angelwoche,Angelboard) bei meinem Händler eingetauscht. Dazu folgendes.
1.Laut Aussage des Händlers darf man pro Person nur EINEN Gutschein einlösen. Auch nachdem ich Ihm versicherte das ich gestern den kompletten Strang auf dem Anglerboard zu diesem Thema gelesen habe und es nicht so ist wie er sagt, versicherte er mir wiederum das Pure Fishing definitiv Ihm telefonisch mitgeteilt hat das nur ein Gutschein pro Person möglich ist. Allerdings war der Händler so kulant mich darauf aufmerksam zu machen einfach die Namen durchzustreichen und andere einzusetzen. Hab dann flugs meine Freundin und eine Nachbarin zu Anglern deklariert  was nun wirklich wahr ist, wird sich wohl in Anbetracht der bald ablaufenden Aktion nicht 100 % ermitteln lassen. Mods - was sagt Ihr dazu?
2.)Es stimmt natürlich was hier schon gesagt wurde: Man sackt die Gläser ein (leider nur 3 Farebn da - Pure Fishing soll total besch... liefern) und nimmt noch einiges anderes mit. So erging es auch mir - schnell noch ein par Sachen eigekauft (Kamerad der mit war ebenfalls)
3.) Der Händler (Seevetal) war mir unbekannt - jetzt kenn ich Ihn - Aktion hat sich also schon gelohnt - so wird es wohl allen Händlern ergehen. Also mehr solcher Geschichten!!

Cheers - und immer schön den Dixie pfeifen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

1 Anglerboardgutschein pro Person plus die aus den Zeitschriften.
Ganz klar und eindeutig!


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Fishermans Partner in Schwante, nimmt die AB-Gutscheine jetzt auch.


----------



## JoseyWales (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1 Anglerboardgutschein pro Person plus die aus den Zeitschriften.
> Ganz klar und eindeutig!



Erzählte ich dem Inhaber auch. Aber er meinte das er gerade mit PF telefoniert hätte und das das nicht stimmt. Hintergrund war der, das er einen Kunden mit 10 Angelwoche Scheinen hatte. Die von PF haben das dann abgelehnt und er hat nur einen bekommen.


----------



## Lindaman (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Hab den Teig getestet und es ist der größte Scheiß^^ Der fliegt sofort vom Haken nach dem 1bis 2ten Auswurf


----------



## bo4ever (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

Angel Müller in Suhl

akzeptiert die AB-Gutscheine problemlos.

PS: Auch für gute Tipps immer zu empfehlen!


----------



## Fischschreck (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Kostenlose Köder für Boardies*

schade dass ich das jetzt erst sehe, mal gucken ob ich montag oder dienstag noch zeit habe.... ansonsten gibt es ja in berlin ca 8 läden die da mitmachen... könnt ich ja mit meinem bahn-ticket alle schnell ansteuern, dauert 3 stunden und dann ist des ok... aber mal ganz ehrlich, was will man mit 8 gläsern forellenteig im berliner raum??? so oft geh ich dann doch nicht mal wo auf forelle... mal schauen ob ich mir 2 hole und kumpels finde, die die brauchen, ansonsten bin ich der meinung anderer, warum so viele holen, geschäfte machen sollte man mit gutscheinen nie, da es hier auch um das AB geht, welches erstmal an solche aktionen kommen muss und zum anderen sollte man sowas nicht ausnutzen, sonst wird es keine solcher aktionen mehr geben.... wer weiß was sie sich sonst einfallen lassen, wenn es wieder was neues gibt, könnte ja ab und an mal sone aktion geben, ist für die firmen ja gute werbung, wenn man damit erfolgreich angelt


----------

